# Tyra Banks Show



## Benn (Sep 16, 2009)

You should all already know about this... what are your opinions?

...Tyra Banks... go.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2009)

It isn't even online yet, and a legion of furries will shit their pants over it.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2009)

Hooray!

Finally an excuse to post this!


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> It isn't even online yet, and a legion of furries will shit their pants over it.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.



This. I guess I missed when it was on TV.


----------



## Zaaz (Sep 16, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Finally an excuse to post this!



LMAO! That's hillarious!

Z


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 16, 2009)

Now I feel bad for the people who told family/friends/everybody else that they are furries.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 16, 2009)

Inb4 over 9000 furries uploading the same clip from the show that shows omgfursecution, on Youtube.

Hereeee it commesss


----------



## Shindo (Sep 16, 2009)

damn i missed it


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2009)

http://tyrashow.warnerbros.com/showrecaps/archives/091609.php

there's the link. I'm gonna fucking cry.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> This. I guess I missed when it was on TV.



I did too, but god damn... the 10-day forecast says this one's going to be a shit storm. All... ten... days...


----------



## Holsety (Sep 16, 2009)

Benn said:


> You should all already know about this... what are your opinions?
> 
> ...Tyra Banks... go.


Common sense indicates that _not_ everyone knows and you should explain it anyway.

Guess you don't have that though


----------



## kuroookamitsume (Sep 16, 2009)

Wait, what is "it"? XD


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 16, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUU-

goddamnit, go figure.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 16, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK, TYRA?! Bring the fucking yiffers onto the show! I wish it were Oprah.


----------



## Zaaz (Sep 16, 2009)

Nick said:


> http://tyrashow.warnerbros.com/showrecaps/archives/091609.php
> 
> there's the link. I'm gonna fucking cry.



Video or it didn't happen. :|


Z


----------



## kuroookamitsume (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh posh. *sits back and pops some popcorn, ready to watch/see the freaking-outs of "ZOMG FURSUCUTION"*


----------



## Morroke (Sep 16, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> Video or it didn't happen. :|
> 
> 
> Z



Seriously, I don't want words. Moving pictures go!


----------



## DiegoWolfFox (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh dear >.>


----------



## Morroke (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone uploaded it to jewtube, but it got taken down by the site. Blargg.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh well that's just great, my mom watches the Tyra Banks show -.-


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Sep 16, 2009)

Wait... what'd I miss?


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 16, 2009)

somebody tried to upload it on youtube.....already was removed due to terms of use violation
edit: ya beat me Morroke lol


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

Currently Active Users: 1687 (194 members and 1493 guests)

This party's getting crazy!


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Common sense indicates that _not_ everyone knows and you should explain it anyway.
> 
> Guess you don't have that though



Fursuit sex was mentioned, apparently, as well as other points that (for those who saw it) are pissing off other FA-goers. I can understand the misrepresented backlash, but some people are just being dicks about it. Personal attacks, etc...


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG!!!! No no way who are these furs.


----------



## Ai-Dake-Ga (Sep 16, 2009)

I say we simply make FA a sort of 'invitation only' site.
And then block all guests from viewing anything.
So that we who actually use FA and don't just troll it for YIFFPRONZOMG can still access it.

Cause this is some srs bullshit.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Sep 16, 2009)

More reasons to hide, but thank god my parents don't have cable.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

*ATTENTION:
*THE SHIT HAS HIT THE FAN. I repeat, THE SHIT HAS HIT THE FAN.
PLEASE REMAIN CALM.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 16, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> *ATTENTION:
> *THE SHIT HAS HIT THE FAN. I repeat, THE SHIT HAS HIT THE FAN.
> PLEASE REMAIN CALM.



Oh you.


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Currently Active Users: 1687 (194 members and 1493 guests)
> 
> This party's getting crazy!


 
And it's getting crazier, now there are 1853 guests as of this post


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2009)

I think everyone should bugger off and stop whining, so the main FA site can come back, I can upload some shite, PM the recipient then go to bed.

FUCK YOU TYRA, FUCK. YOU.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Oh you.


Oh me.
WANNA HAVE SEEEEEEECKS


----------



## TDK (Sep 16, 2009)

Dayum! I'm surprised this many people actually watch The CW :S. GET THESE MUTHA FUCKIN' GUESTS OUT OF THIS MUTHA FUCKIN' FORUM.


----------



## Truro the Lost (Sep 16, 2009)

*sigh* it seems like every time someone interviews a so-called "Furry" its NEVER someone who's an ACTUAL furry, or someone who represents the fandom. Sure there's plenty of sexual stuff, but COME ON. We do have other interests. 

Argh.. oh well. At the least they could find people with decent fursuits. That one looks shitty.


----------



## Jade (Sep 16, 2009)

It's just a shame that people actually watch that show...I can't sit through Tyra. She's too self obsorbed, when someone has a problem on her show "Oh, what a coincidence, same thing happen to me!" or " Well _I..." _her shows are rarely about her guest more about her, someone should push the cancellation button, I'd rather watch Rosie O' Donnell...


----------



## Morroke (Sep 16, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Oh me.
> WANNA HAVE SEEEEEEECKS



I might/will hurt you though.

:3

Edit: IT'S WHAT FURRIES DO RIGHT?


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh man, I just remembered my sister watches Tyra, I can't wait to see what she has to say tomorrow.


----------



## Kayote (Sep 16, 2009)

The chick who was on it obviously got a lot of crap about it. LOL The poor child. 

...lol


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I might/will hurt you though.
> 
> :3


Oh, that's perfect!
I'm into having rough angry sex that involves my dick getting chopped off!


----------



## Ai-Dake-Ga (Sep 16, 2009)

This sucks balls.  I agree with all of the crappy fursuit comments too.
We're not ALL into having sex in a hot sweaty fursuit, you know.

Fuck you Tyra.

At least the mainpage has a nice message now 8D


----------



## Morroke (Sep 16, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Oh, that's perfect!
> I'm into having rough angry sex that involves my dick getting chopped off!



Quite.

*monocle*


----------



## STrRedWolf (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone tell these visitors to look at the Penthouse article on MFM.  The article is actually better than Tyra Banks by several orders of magnitude (for a variety of reasons that I won't go into).


----------



## Jade (Sep 16, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Oh, that's perfect!
> I'm into having rough angry sex that involves my dick getting chomped off!


 
fixed hahaha


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 16, 2009)

Ai-Dake-Ga said:


> I say we simply make FA a sort of 'invitation only' site.
> And then block all guests from viewing anything.
> So that we who actually use FA and don't just troll it for YIFFPRONZOMG can still access it.
> 
> Cause this is some srs bullshit.



Would established users be allowed? No one would invite me...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

*Awesome*
Look out for my vaginas though, I've got more hidden on my body than mines in an expert game of Minesweeper.



Jade said:


> fixed hahaha


Oh yeah THAT MAKES ME HORNY!
*Rubs his man boobs*


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 16, 2009)

Ai-Dake-Ga said:


> This sucks balls.  I agree with all of the crappy fursuit comments too.
> We're not ALL into having sex in a hot sweaty fursuit, you know.
> 
> Fuck you Tyra.
> ...



Hell, I'm not even here for the porn.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Fursuit sex was mentioned, apparently, as well as other points that (for those who saw it) are pissing off other FA-goers. I can understand the misrepresented backlash, but some people are just being dicks about it. Personal attacks, etc...


She completely deserves any personal attacks she gets for trying to act like she represents the majority of furs.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 16, 2009)

Wait.

Waitwaitwait.

Hold on.

What happened? I DON'T HAVE TV!


----------



## tonythefish (Sep 16, 2009)

cool story bro


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 16, 2009)

;face-palm; Why, why, why, why, why?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 16, 2009)

Kayote said:


> The chick who was on it obviously got a lot of crap about it. LOL The poor child.
> 
> ...lol



Poor child my ass.

I would have thought we would have all learned from that shitty series Anna Meets the furs. Apparently not.


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 16, 2009)

Truro the Lost said:


> *sigh* *it seems like every time someone interviews a so-called "Furry" its NEVER someone who's an ACTUAL furry*, or someone who represents the fandom. Sure there's plenty of sexual stuff, but COME ON. We do have other interests.
> 
> Argh.. oh well. At the least they could find people with decent fursuits. That one looks shitty.





RTDragon said:


> OMG!!!! No no way who are these furs.



Someone want to explain to me how many furries do much, much worse shit online on a fairly regular basis and nobody questions their furrydom, but as soon as someone goes on TV and does a far tamer version of pretty much the same thing it's so blatantly obvious they "aren't really furries"? Because it happens constantly. When I posted the 1000 Ways to Die clip I got 50 variations of the same comment; "That guy isn't a real furry". Granted, it was because the man being interviewed was in a Winnie the Pooh suit with a banjo, but c'mon now.

Does true furrydom depend entirely on whether or not you show other people how dorky/kinky furrydom is? Is it not the fact they're doing it the problem but that they talk about it to non-furries? I would very much like an answer in regards to this.

Also preparing for the delicious BAWs sure to come. :-D


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 16, 2009)

aw what a shame and disappointment.  
I just looked through the girl's journal entry. She thought she was doing good for the fandom,:shock: but I guess she didn't realize the consequences of doing this. 
I am curious to see this episode now. I've never watched Tyra Banks.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 16, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Someone want to explain to me how many furries do much, much worse shit online on a fairly regular basis and nobody questions their furrydom, but as soon as someone goes on TV and does a far tamer version of pretty much the same thing it's so blatantly obvious they "aren't really furries"? Because it happens constantly. When I posted the 1000 Ways to Die clip I got 50 variations of the same comment; "That guy isn't a real furry". Granted, it was because the man being interviewed was in a Winnie the Pooh suit with a banjo, but c'mon now.
> 
> Does true furrydom depend entirely on whether or not you show other people how dorky/kinky furrydom is? Is it not the fact they're doing it the problem but that they talk about it to non-furries? I would very much like an answer in regards to this.
> 
> Also preparing for the delicious BAWs sure to come. :-D



What random people do online does not get seen by as many people versus showing up on popular tv shows and making asses of themselves. What you do online is your own damn thing, when you walk into the public sphere wearing the fandom's name you have a fucking responsibility, and you damn well better take it seriously. When people don't, and make excuses they get hammered because in the end they knew better.

This is from personal experience dealing with non furs Pax, it's a lot easier for people to take a look at our sexual side so long as it is mostly portrayed online and to it's own area, and turn the cheek, then to see it advertised on public television and ignore it. CSI we should have learned from. The average viewer thinks a fictional TV show is a great resource for information on sub-cultures. People should know better than to fuck on public television. They should't even be on television because most if not all those who want to do segments on us don't want to do it honestly.

Maybe that sheds some light on why people react differently with online versus IRL.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

http://vimeo.com/6619090


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 16, 2009)

*Eaglebeagle* posted it to Vimeo: http://vimeo.com/6619090

Also, how the hell did she think talking about her kinky sex would help the image of the fandom?
Stupid bitch.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

Beat you to it.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 16, 2009)

Sure they pick a bad example, what do you expect?  The poster-children for D&Ders shortly after it came out were people who killed themselves, and it was linked invariably to the hobby.  D&Ders tried to change the public's perception and prove a disconnection, were civil about it, etc.

Furries?  "OMG THAT GUY WHO TRIED TO GET HIS DICK BIT OFF WASN'T A FURRY!"  "DOGTAMMID FURSUIT YIFFER ISN'T A FURRY!"  "THAT PEDO WAS NEVER A FURRY!"

It probably doesn't help that unlike D&Ders, people in the fandom seem to have such a paranoia of the press that they refuse to be recorded outside prepared scenarios.


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> What random people do online does not get seen by as many people versus showing up on popular tv shows and making asses of themselves. What you do online is your own damn thing, when you walk into the public sphere wearing the fandom's name you have a fucking responsibility, and you damn well better take it seriously. When people don't, and make excuses they get hammered because in the end they knew better.
> 
> This is from personal experience dealing with non furs Pax, it's a lot easier for people to take a look at our sexual side so long as it is mostly portrayed online, and turn the cheek, then to see it advertised on public television and ignore it. CSI we should have learned from. The average viewer thinks a fictional TV show is a great resource for information on sub-cultures. People should know better than to fuck on public television. They should know what effect fucks up have had on the fandom in the past.
> 
> Most of the furs I know of are nothing like what these low-lives are that tend to get suckered into these TV things, to be trolled in real life.



Makes sense.

To be honest though, this video isn't that bad. It's quite similar to a lot of those "educational" videos people put on YouTube talking about their furrydom all the time. Seems the only thing people would complain about it was talking about suit sex at all.

FA's indignation in this case is unwarranted in my opinion.


----------



## Takun (Sep 16, 2009)

Good thing I'm not a furry.  :>


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 16, 2009)

ONOZ FURSUCUSHIN

...

Even in all seriousness though, that was pretty painful to watch. Some parts did make me laugh though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 16, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> *ATTENTION:
> *THE SHIT HAS HIT THE FAN. I repeat, THE SHIT HAS HIT THE FAN.
> PLEASE REMAIN CALM.


*
ATTENTION*: THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN SPEAKING. *THERE IS NO NEED TO PANIC, I REPEAT THERE IS NO NEED TO PANIC* ALL PASSENGERS SHOULD NOW ASSUME THE FETAL POSITION WHILE WE WAIT OUT THIS STORM.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> *
> ATTENTION*: THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN SPEAKING. *THERE IS NO NEED TO PANIC, I REPEAT THERE IS NO NEED TO PANIC* ALL PASSENGERS SHOULD NOW ASSUME THE FETAL POSITION WHILE WE WAIT OUT THIS STORM.


...
>_>
<_<
*Hides under the seat*


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 16, 2009)

This was win LMAO
View attachment 8555


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 16, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> To be honest though, this video isn't that bad. It's quite similar to a lot of those "educational" videos people put on YouTube talking about their furrydom all the time. Seems the only thing people would complain about it was talking about suit sex at all.
> 
> FA's indignation in this case is unwarranted in my opinion.



I have not watched it yet. Still though...I had hoped we had seen the last of these people going half assed before the media like this, and would have learned that the furry fandom as much as it whines about wanting to be understood will always rage with epic proportions if someone actually goes out to represent.

I don't care who you are, what the content is, or how good, bad, or nuetral it is. This kind of attention seeking behavior is not necessary. The media does not need to know about us. We don't need to go out and advertise. It's not the the correct way to go about seeking to put a more positive light. It is easier to group up and go do good things to get people to look at us IRL better than to find a media outlet that will resist the temptation to just use the fandom as a rating/lulzcow.


----------



## TDK (Sep 16, 2009)

TYRA GOT A DONK... thats why I watch.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

I just watched the clip. 

I facepalmed a few times, and laughed throughout the rest.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this clip anywhere online yet?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> ...
> >_>
> <_<
> *Hides under the seat*



PASSANGER NUMBER 222334, THAT IS NOT THE CORRECT WAY TO ASSUME THE FETAL POSITION.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Is this clip anywhere online yet?





StainMcGorver said:


> http://vimeo.com/6619090



.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Is this clip anywhere online yet?



I'll post it again for everyone that's lazy last time tho

http://vimeo.com/6619090


----------



## Shindo (Sep 17, 2009)

strategically placed holes ;D


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> PASSANGER NUMBER 222334, THAT IS NOT THE CORRECT WAY TO ASSUME THE FETAL POSITION.


NUH UH! YOU'RE A PART OF THE MAN, I DON'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO YOU! *Jumps out and is rained on my mountains of shit*


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> .



damn you!! you stole my glory


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ;face-palm; Why, why, why, why, why?


Unrelated: 12000 horny new furs try to commission an adult fursuit off Trp.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 17, 2009)

GOD DAMN IT.

WHAT DID YOU DO THIS TIME?


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

Shindo said:


> strategically placed holes ;D



I thought that was what sex was all about in the first place


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Shindo said:


> strategically placed holes ;D




I actually lol'd pretty fucking hard when they said that. I've seen so many YouTube videos were people say that it...


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh man, this is too awesome.



			
				chewfox's page said:
			
		

> ADMIN NOTICE
> This account has been closed due to the following reason:
> User has brought shame to the entire fandom for their own personal self gain.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh man, this is too awesome.


_*LMAO*_
​


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh man, this is too awesome.


  no way!! lmfao


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh man, this is too awesome.



Haha, holy shit.

I imagine I'll be involved in an ED page for this Chew fella soon enough, eh FAF?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> NUH UH! YOU'RE A PART OF THE MAN, I DON'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO YOU! *Jumps out and is rained on my mountains of shit*



THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN SPEAKING. I WOULD LIKE TO REMIND ALL PASSENGERS THAT FAILURE TO ADHERE TO THE SAFTEY PROCEDURES DURING A SHIT STORM CAN BE FATAL

  PASSENGER222334 JUST DIED. CAUSE OF DEATH IS UNDER INVESTIGATION.

On a more pleasant note, this Shit Storm is predicted to last all week.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN SPEAKING. I WOULD LIKE TO REMIND ALL PASSENGERS THAT FAILURE TO ADHERE TO THE SAFTEY PROCEDURES DURING A SHIT STORM CAN BE FATAL
> 
> PASSENGER222334 JUST DIED. CAUSE OF DEATH IS UNDER INVESTIGATION.
> 
> On a more pleasant note, this Shit Storm is predicted to last all week.



death by shit... how horrible...


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 17, 2009)

just watched it. LOL.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Unrelated: 12000 horny new furs try to commission an adult fursuit off Trp.



"Fox exclusive tonight! 12000 people who consider themselves members of the so called Furry Fandom have been found dead. So far the only leads investigators have are trace raccoon hairs, a left behind miniature cow prod, and multiple witness claims of seeing raccoon ninja's being followed by a box with a trailing raccoon tail all over the world. We will have more on this breaking news story at 5."


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

vid aint workin for me.


----------



## Loken (Sep 17, 2009)

"Polynogamy" lol


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm interviewing him for my YouTube channel;
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1229573#post1229573


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

oooh ohhh I found her myspace lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

What the hell is everyone in an uproar for, I didn't like the fact they said they have sex in a fursuit but at least they aren't as bad as half you idiots on this forums...there are a lot more creepier shit than fursuit sex though that is pretty creepy but if you want to look at it on the bright side they said they wouldn't fuck a dog and that they don't just get the hots for anything in a suit, its more or less an alter-ego.

Well this is exactly what I expected of furries...y'all take this shit way to seriously D:


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I'm interviewing him for my YouTube channel;
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1229573#post1229573



Love to ask if I saw it. Anyone have A transcript at least?


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

Gawd even if she wasnt a furry id ask her to put something to cover her face/body with...maybe a garbage bag


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Love to ask if I saw it. Anyone have A transcript at least?


Added it to the sig.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Added it to the sig.



Some reason, I cant see it...


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I'm interviewing him for my YouTube channel;
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1229573#post1229573


Not to be a stickler, but chewfox was the fatass hippo.  I mean girl.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Some reason, I cant see it...



because it hates you


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> because it hates you


Probably. T-T


----------



## Truro the Lost (Sep 17, 2009)

*"And the last couple are furries, which means they have sex dressed in animal costumes" *

That is the bit I object to.. because that isnt the definition of "furry" to me. I'd consider that more of a plushphile ... but whatever. 


I do find this funny because I am a little like couple #3 XD


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Not to be a stickler, but chewfox was the fatass hippo.  I mean girl.



Good to know before I start the interview. Thanks.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

I lol'd so hard. I bet people are gonna start making jokes about furs becoming happy in the pants at disneyland for the next million years. XD


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Chewfox


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Chewfox





> *Warning!*
> *This article does not meet ED standards, and thus, does not have long to live. If this article is not significantly improved within the next couple of days, or maybe sooner, it will almost certainly be deleted.* *You can help by not writing irredeemable shit to begin with. You can also help by editing this article to be more on topic. Read this too.*
> This article has been tagged since September 17



Kind of have to have everything _before_ making the page, brah...


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Kind of have to have everything _before_ making the page, brah...



I didn't make it, I just found it.


----------



## Sportmotor (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Chewfox


 

LOL


----------



## Gs-FoX (Sep 17, 2009)

i actually faved that video without even watching it to to watch later...
my god i face palmed myself so hard after actually watching it. had to burn my fav list to ashes..

so now how do i explain that furry fandom is not all about sex... oh well -_- thankfully that show doesn't air here but still damn...


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I didn't make it, I just found it.



Ah, apologies then.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Only 98 viewers.  I am disappoint.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

Why is everyone over reacting to this stuff?


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh man, this is heating up.  Chewfox is more like Jewfox.  Now I can't get my feetypaws without my parents being like WHY DO YOU HAVE FEETYPAWS WHEN YOU HAVE A COLLAR AND AN EARHAT AND A BADGE WITH A CUTE DOGGY DRAWN ON IT.  ARE YOU FUCKING IN FURSUITS.

;~;


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh man, this is heating up.  Chewfox is more like Jewfox.  Now I can't get my feetypaws without my parents being like WHY DO YOU HAVE FEETYPAWS WHEN YOU HAVE A COLLAR AND AN EARHAT AND A BADGE WITH A CUTE DOGGY DRAWN ON IT.  ARE YOU FUCKING IN FURSUITS.
> 
> ;~;


Mine keep thinking I'm trying to get with fat chicks .


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Mine keep thinking I'm trying to get with fat chicks .



Just get the NO FAT CHICKS SHIRT.


:3


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Im gonna go hide... For 20 years...


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2009)

>[ my research of the furry fandom is wrong now, now I gotta dump everything in the sex department that furs prefer sexing in Suits [/sarcasm]


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Only 98 viewers.  I am disappoint.



It jumped by 10 and by the time i post this that will change.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Just get the NO FAT CHICKS SHIRT.
> 
> 
> :3


But then the fat chicks I'm trying to get with get mad .


----------



## Truro the Lost (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ChewFox

Found their YouTube account


...and watch the spammination begin!


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Some reason, I cant see it...


Here's an MOV file:
http://filesmelt.com/downloader/9951846.mov


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

> File not supported


I hate this ^&$%# !


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> But then the fat chicks I'm trying to get with get mad .


Get a shirt that says "no fat chicks" on the front and on the back saying "but I do love them big boned girls"


----------



## Jelly (Sep 17, 2009)

"I just finished Tom Cat's fursuit head and my mom asked me to let her try it on. When she did I asked her to sing the kitty cat dance song XD "


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Get a shirt that says "no fat chicks" on the front and on the back saying "but I do love them big boned girls"


Sig'd.  Thank you sir.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Get a shirt that says "no fat chicks" on the front and on the back saying "but I do love them big boned girls"



Flattery! Shameless!!!


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Someone want to explain to me how many furries do much, much worse shit online on a fairly regular basis and nobody questions their furrydom, but as soon as someone goes on TV and does a far tamer version of pretty much the same thing it's so blatantly obvious they "aren't really furries"? Because it happens constantly. When I posted the 1000 Ways to Die clip I got 50 variations of the same comment; "That guy isn't a real furry". Granted, it was because the man being interviewed was in a Winnie the Pooh suit with a banjo, but c'mon now.
> 
> Does true furrydom depend entirely on whether or not you show other people how dorky/kinky furrydom is? Is it not the fact they're doing it the problem but that they talk about it to non-furries? I would very much like an answer in regards to this.
> 
> Also preparing for the delicious BAWs sure to come. :-D



HOW DARE YOU QUESTION THE LEGITIMACY OF THE FURRY FANDOM! WE ARE RESPONSIBLE ADULTS.



south syde fox said:


> What the hell is everyone in an uproar for, I didn't like the fact they said they have sex in a fursuit but at least they aren't as bad as half you idiots on this forums...there are a lot more creepier shit than fursuit sex though that is pretty creepy but if you want to look at it on the bright side they said they wouldn't fuck a dog and that they don't just get the hots for anything in a suit, its more or less an alter-ego.
> 
> Well this is exactly what I expected of furries...y'all take this shit way to seriously D:



omg.. you aren't being dramatic enough! Must ignore!!


On the other hand, I actually like Tomcat's work... if I'm thinking of the right (and only) Tomcat in the fandom. But yeah. Good lord. This shit isn't going to slip under the radar...


----------



## onewingedweasel (Sep 17, 2009)

So you see... i go by chewie, its my email my online store  etc etc
and i pop on twitter  and there are all these posts saying things like
:what the hell did Chew do?"
and i nearly had a heart attack..

Sigh.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 17, 2009)

i made art to commemorate this momentous occasion
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2801077/


----------



## kuroookamitsume (Sep 17, 2009)

*begins laughing uncontrollably*

Wow, furs are getting baww and butthurt about _this?_

Man oh man...

What a wonderful fandom we partake in, ne?


----------



## DuncanFox (Sep 17, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Why is everyone over reacting to this stuff?



I don't see it as overreacting at all.

Fursuiters are a big part of this fandom.  I mean, they only make up about 10%, but they're a hugely _visible_ part of the fandom.  Maybe even the _most_ visible, to the general public.

And most fursuiters (in my experience, anyway, and I do know several) like to use their suits for general good works and having fun.  They volunteer for charities and events, particularly ones which help animals and children.  And they also like to just go out in public, mess around and have fun.

So what will these charities and events say if they find press like _this_?  Well, we don't need to guess.  Here's a Tweet by devhalena:



			
				devhalena said:
			
		

> @YuchiDaYena Yeah, I just got the same thing told to me through an e-mail from a charity here in Dayton. Thanks a lot @chewfox



Yuchi's tweets are protected so I'm not sure what was said, but I think it's pretty plain that there has already been actual negative backlash against fursuiters because of this, mere hours after the show aired.

And what of just going out and having fun in fursuit?  Search YouTube and you'll find _tons_ of videos of fursuiters going out in public just for kicks.  And the reactions of the people they meet are almost always positive.  I've seen it first hand, too, as "handler" for some fursuiters I know who sometimes go out on the town.  People love them!

Of course, the next time we go out, anyone who's seen Tyra Banks, or has heard about the episode, won't think that my friends are cute and quirky oddballs just out having a good time.  They'll think they're animal fetishists who are wearing their fetishwear out in public. I have personally witnessed - nearly every time I go out with my fursuiter friends - children just run up out of nowhere and give them a hug.  What might these parents be thinking after watching ChewFox sell us out for her 15 minutes?

She's brought actual damage to the fandom, and deserves the ban she got.  I hope she gets banned from conventions, too.  But not until after FurFright.  If she's going there, I'd like to tell her what I think to her face.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

Franklin Delano Roosevelt said:


> Yesterday, September 16th, 2009 -- a date which will live in infamy...


........


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

(@ dahguns as a history buff) ROFL!


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

hehe its my major couldnt help it


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

You could at least put the "r" on Delanor.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 17, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> What might these parents be thinking after watching ChewFox sell us out for her 15 minutes?



"Oh god, I can't believe she let me wear her boyfriend's cat head."
No, but seriously, though, reading your post was harrowing. Its like driving through Bangkok, and I just want to get out of this weird, fucked up traffic pattern where chickens dart under my wheel into my nice warm bed so I can be hung over tomorrow.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

"Wars are not won by banning, So we will fight on the forums, fight on ED, Fight on youtube and wikipedia. We will never surrender!" Sir Winston Churchill.
*aces high plays*


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You could at least put the "r" on Delanor.


lol theres no "r"


----------



## Triskavanski (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh how very lovely and well timed too i might add. I was about to write a paper on anthropomorphic animals for school... and apparently that isn't something i should really do right now.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> lol theres no "r"


Really?

Oh shit you're right.  

I was lied to as a child.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2009)

-sighgroan-


----------



## DuncanFox (Sep 17, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> "Oh god, I can't believe she let me wear her boyfriend's cat head."
> No, but seriously, though, reading your post was harrowing. Its like driving through Bangkok, and I just want to get out of this weird, fucked up traffic pattern where chickens dart under my wheel into my nice warm bed so I can be hung over tomorrow.



Uh.... ok.  Be less cryptic and I might know how to respond.

All I'm saying is, next time I try to go out and have fun, there will be people thinking that I'm with a group of perverts wearing sexual fetish suits in public and interacting with children in them.

For me, that's not so terrible, 'cause I just do it for fun anyway.  Some suiters try to do actual good charity work, and some of them have ALREADY lost the opportunity to do so specifically because of this episode of Tyra Banks.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

I just looked at her page and she's gotten at least ten new watchers, and the admins removed that awesome comment.   :/


----------



## Caerlean (Sep 17, 2009)

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck...

fuck fuck I'm watching this now fuck argh why


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Why so serious?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Sep 17, 2009)

I gotta say I don't agree with the decision to ban Chewfox.

I don't think what she did was good, or smart, but I also don't think folks should be banned/ostracized from the community for speaking publically about it.

Imagine if the gay community tried to convince the world that being gay had nothing to do with sex.  That while some of them enjoy interior decoraring and dress nicely, and most of them enjoy being with other guys and sitting in the park holding hands with maybe the occasional peck on the cheek, nothing unsavory ever goes on behind closed doors.  

That's what the furry community has been trying to do for decades.

Being gay didn't become socially acceptable by trying to hide it and sugar coat it.  It became socially acceptable because people talked about it.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> > File not supported
> 
> 
> I hate this ^&$%# !


WMV:
http://filesmelt.com/downloader/9951846.wmv


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2009)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I gotta say I don't agree with the decision to ban Chewfox.
> 
> I don't think what she did was good, or smart, but I also don't think folks should be banned/ostracized from the community for speaking publically about it.
> 
> ...


cause its perfectly fine to say "we enjoy screwing in suits" instead of saying "me and my loved one enjoy screwing in suits"


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> "Wars are not won by banning, So we will fight on the forums, fight on ED, Fight on youtube and wikipedia. We will never surrender!" Sir Winston Churchill.
> *aces high plays*


"Let us therefore brace ourselves to our duties and so bear ourselves that, if the Fandom and its Furries last for a thousand years, furs will still say, 'This was their finest hour.'"  ~Sir Winston Churchill.


----------



## kuroookamitsume (Sep 17, 2009)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I gotta say I don't agree with the decision to ban Chewfox.
> 
> I don't think what she did was good, or smart, but I also don't think folks should be banned/ostracized from the community for speaking publically about it.
> 
> ...



THIS.

I mean, what's really the difference in her doing that, then someone hearing about the furry fandom and going onto Google, typing it in and being ZOMG?!?!, passing it on to someone else, who passes it on?

Also, yes, her opinion was not stated as just an opinion but as fact, but I mean, she *did* say she was nervous on her journal. So...I can cut her some slack on that.


----------



## Truro the Lost (Sep 17, 2009)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I gotta say I don't agree with the decision to ban Chewfox.
> 
> I don't think what she did was good, or smart, but I also don't think folks should be banned/ostracized from the community for speaking publically about it.
> 
> ...



Theres a big difference between people admitting to being gay or coming out of the closet than saying "yeah we buttfuck"... 

Its also not representative as the furry fandom as a whole. Only 18% of furries even own suits, and I will wager most of them do not actually screw in suits. I dont know the percentages of gay couples that screw/dont screw, but Im betting that statistic is quite a bit higher.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 17, 2009)

They probably banned her to lessen the fallout of her responding and making more journals and having to field a shitload of complaints in that area, with likely whining on both sides and numerous deletions and warnings and crap.

It would've been a mess, so that's probably why they banned her.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

her account still on FA (if so sauce plz)?  or did it get nuked?


----------



## DuncanFox (Sep 17, 2009)

kuroookamitsume said:


> I mean, what's really the difference in her doing that, then someone hearing about the furry fandom and going onto Google, typing it in and being ZOMG?!?!, passing it on to someone else, who passes it on?



Seriously, that's the best you can come up with?  It takes about two seconds of thought to know the difference.

First, the person on google is actively seeking out something they already heard about.  Then, when they search for it, they'll find it all - good, bad, and in between.  They can judge based on the whole picture.

PLEASE tell me you see a difference between that, and going on nationwide television to proclaim that furries are people who dress in animal costumes and have sex, full stop.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 17, 2009)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I gotta say I don't agree with the decision to ban Chewfox.



I don't think this will result in a banning. Users will be protesting about this, but _eventually_ it'll blow over.... once some overshadowing drama occurs.

Honestly, I don't think ChewFox or Tomcat know what they were into, and I doubt they meant for it to turn into this. This is how it is though.... here we wait, for another savior...

Wolfee Darkfang will be an uninteresting topic for the next week.


----------



## DuncanFox (Sep 17, 2009)

Truro the Lost said:


> Theres a big difference between people admitting to being gay or coming out of the closet than saying "yeah we buttfuck"...



I'd say it's more like the difference between:

1) "Gays are men who have anal sex with other men for pleasure," and
2) "Gays are men who fall in love and have meaningful relationships with other men"

Both technically true in some sense, but #1 is not exactly representative of the idea.



Truro the Lost said:


> Its also not representative as the furry fandom as a whole. Only 18% of furries even own suits, and I will wager most of them do not actually screw in suits. I dont know the percentages of gay couples that screw/dont screw, but Im betting that statistic is quite a bit higher.



About 18% of Anthrocon attendees had fursuits; less than 18% of furries own suits.  There's a bias at play, because people who spent thousands of dollars (or hundreds of hours) to get a suit are more likely to go to cons, and furs are less likely to get a suit if they can't take it anywhere.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

They probably got suckered in thinking they'd actually cause a positive light. However, the first rule she broke was she tried to be a representative of the fandom. We elected no representatives, and false personification of an entire group entity into a self is the major problem with society today. She was a fool to believe she'd go on a tv show about sex to describe the sexual side of the fandom as the 'representative'.

However, Ms. Banks is not the innocent bystander her, in fact she is more at fault for taking advantage of ChewFox's emotions of getting the message out in a non-judgmental forum. While Ms. Banks has been seen falsely as an ally of gays and lesbians by GLADD she has a record of crony falseness that need to be put to light.

Here is my research on Ms. Banks and her 'caring' for people who are different: http://sonious.livejournal.com/64539.html


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 17, 2009)

I made my opinion painfully obvious and got smacked on the nose with a big stick.

I think I'll wait this out from now on.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

I see two saving graces for the fandom.  First, it was trash-talk TV she and her hubby appeared on.  Second, anyone who puts a little bit of effort into looking at what being a furry means will see that it's a fandom with no universal consensus on what it means.


----------



## DuncanFox (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> They probably got suckered in thinking they'd actually cause a positive light.



I will give ChewFox this much credit: I am certain she was _not_ out to ruin the fandom...



			
				ChewFox said:
			
		

> ...The chance for my mate and I to represent furries as a whole is something that we were thrilled to have the chance at.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The topic was about sex. We did declare that we have sex in a costume. We were ridiculed for a short while. I was asked how sex happens in these costumes, and I explained the SPH's.



...but I cannot for the life of me figure out how she thought this was a good idea.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I will give ChewFox this much credit: I am certain she was _not_ out to ruin the fandom...
> 
> ...but I cannot for the life of me figure out how she thought this was a good idea.



The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## DuncanFox (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I see two saving graces for the fandom.  First, it was trash-talk TV she and her hubby appeared on.  Second, anyone who puts a little bit of effort into looking at what being a furry means will see that it's a fandom with no universal consensus on what it means.



You're assuming that trashy TV isn't watched by lots of people, and that anyone who watches it put any more thought into it beyond what the TV tells them.

Your assumptions are well-intentioned, but not realistic.


----------



## shentino (Sep 17, 2009)

http://bible.cc/john/11-50.htm

Seems to be the admin's favorite verse.



Grimfang said:


> I don't think this will result in a banning. Users will be protesting about this, but _eventually_ it'll blow over.... once some overshadowing drama occurs.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think ChewFox or Tomcat know what they were into, and I doubt they meant for it to turn into this. This is how it is though.... here we wait, for another savior...
> 
> Wolfee Darkfang will be an uninteresting topic for the next week.



Chewfox WAS banned.  Says so on her userpage.

EDIT:

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/945722/

Well that's one way to make a monkey out of me   And yes, I mean monkey.

Read the link for all the innuendo.


----------



## bearetic (Sep 17, 2009)

The least they could have said was "not all furries do this."


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Again I will ask, why so serious?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

I've got a anti-anti fur bunker for those interested. but hurry, only 60 max occupancy.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

bearetic said:


> The least they could have said was "not all furries do this."



Truer words never been spoken.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> You're assuming that trashy TV isn't watched by lots of people, and that anyone who watches it put any more thought into it beyond what the TV tells them.
> 
> Your assumptions are well-intentioned, but not realistic.



I grant that I may be too optimistic (I hope not, but my track record isn't as impressive as my optimism), but wouldn't those who take daytime talk that seriously be beyond any convincing that what they're watching is less than normal?  There's nothing that could be done to convince people who take it too seriously that what they see represents almost no one aside from who they see.



bearetic said:


> The least they could have said was "not all furries do this."



QFT.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually I know Banks came forth as an open minded and nice. She made posts on furryne.ws looking for suckers. We buried the ad, knowing better, but with people in climate crisis... people can be bought and moved into the context she wants for her ratings.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

> http://bible.cc/john/11-50.htm
> 
> Seems to be the admin's favorite verse.



Chewfox died for your sins?


----------



## Ookamibito (Sep 17, 2009)

We can't have nice things.


----------



## kuroookamitsume (Sep 17, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Seriously, that's the best you can come up with?  It takes about two seconds of thought to know the difference.
> 
> First, the person on google is actively seeking out something they already heard about.  Then, when they search for it, they'll find it all - good, bad, and in between.  They can judge based on the whole picture.
> 
> PLEASE tell me you see a difference between that, and going on nationwide television to proclaim that furries are people who dress in animal costumes and have sex, full stop.



Meh, my brain isn't working tonight. *laughs*

Anyway, yeah, she neglected to say that *not all* furries partake in suitsex. She also neglected to mention that not *all* furries have a fursuit. What about the infamious Fchan.us? She forgot to mention that too - or cubporn, or scat, or necro, or a thousand worse things that furries partake in than just "suitsex".

I think that people are just overreacting, but then again, I tend to laugh at the fandom as a whole. I mean, suiting is fine and all, and yeah, this may cause a few uptight parents to think that the fandom is all about the naughty-naughty, but *shrugs*. It *was* a segment on sex. If parents/people choose to only believe what they see on TV, then thats their buisness.

I could care less about the negitive press, much less how ONE couples depection of the fandom affects us. Because it's just that - a fandom. To me, it's no different than the Star Wars fandom - yeah, I have a Jedi character I RP as, but I won't crank a batch in my shorts if someone just all of a sudden says "Hey, BITCHEZ, ALL STARWARS GEEKS SMEX IT UP WIT EACHOTHA BCUZ THEY CAN'T GET NONE."

As far as the "overreacting comment" goes - I do know some suiters will probably wind up loosing their jobs. I can see the _reason_ why some people would get upset. It's not directed at them.

This is directed at all of the OTHER furs who jumped on the bandwagon of "LETS HATE HER HARR HARR HARR" and shit like that, or those who say "Oh, we're being FURRSUCUTED!" because someone went on a show to talk about the sexual aspect of the fandom. The whole show, or at least that segment, to the best of my knowlage was about sex anyway.

Also, LOL @ all the Tyra icons that are popping up. TYRA ARMY! DEFEAT THE FURFAGZ!

If that was TL;DR, basically, I was wrong about that comment I made.


----------



## bearetic (Sep 17, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I will give ChewFox this much credit: I am certain she was _not_ out to ruin the fandom...
> 
> ...but I cannot for the life of me figure out how she thought this was a good idea.





ArielMT said:


> The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.



QFT right back atcha.



Gonebatty said:


> I've got a anti-anti fur bunker for those interested. but hurry, only 60 max occupancy.



Oh yeah well MY mom's basement holds 90.  j/k


----------



## bearetic (Sep 17, 2009)

Ookamibito said:


> We can't have nice things.


You take the good,
you take the bad,
you take them both,
and then you have,
nice things.


----------



## GreyWulf (Sep 17, 2009)

*THIS IS THE FURRY EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM*

THIS IS *NOT* A TEST, THIS IS *NOT* A TEST

PROCEEDING THE TONE ARE EMERGENCY ORDERS TO ALL FURRIES

*BEEEEEEEPBEEEEEEEPBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPBEEPBEEPBOOOEEEEEP*

FURRY HIGH COMMAND-WE HAVE A _CODE RED_, REPEAT-_CODE RED_

ALL MILITARY UNITS ARE ORDERED COLLECT THEIR GEAR AND PROCEED TO ASSIGNED DEFENSE POSITIONS.

ORDERS DAC99478738956782846873847398- _REPORT TO COMMAND AT YOUR CHECKPOINT_ _FOR ASSIGNMENT_

ANTI-TROLL SQUADS REPORT TO _*YOUTUBE*_ AND AWAIT ORDERS

*BEEEEEEEEPBOOOOOPPPPPRRRRAAAAAAACCCRAAAACCCCCBOOOOOP*
_*
THE FOLLOWING IS FOR*_ *NON-MILITARY* _*FURS*_

ALL *NON-MILITARY* FURS ARE ORDERED TO REPORT TO THEIR DESIGNATED FALLOUT SHELTERS.

REPEAT- _*ALL NON-MILITARY FURS ARE ORDERED TO REPORT TO THEIR DESIGNATED FALLOUT SHELTERS.*_

FURRY MILITARY FORCES WILL BE IN YOUR AREA SEARCHING FOR STRAGGLERS

_*EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY*_

*
THIS IS NOT A TEST THIS IS NOT A TEST THIS IS NOT A TEST

*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

This just in: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/945722/#cid:7886193


----------



## Isen (Sep 17, 2009)

I find it pretty hilarious that everyone cares so much.  I am amused.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

GreyWulf said:


> *THIS IS THE FURRY EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM*
> 
> THIS IS *NOT* A TEST, THIS IS *NOT* A TEST
> 
> ...



Missle silo operator one ready, sir!


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, that little video was um interesting??? I know I'm new and all to this but that seemed somewhat brutal to watch. Now I know why I stopped watching television. The more I try to understand things here the more confused I get...*sigh* someone please save my innocent soul.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> This just in: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/945722/#cid:7886193


awww now i feel bad


----------



## Truro the Lost (Sep 17, 2009)

Those two will have a tough time at any convention they try to go to XP


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Wait... 7398? You want me to nuke switzerland?


----------



## kuroookamitsume (Sep 17, 2009)

Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE1tjKJX_50&feature=channel_page

Irrelevent until the end, yet funny.


----------



## GreyWulf (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Wait... 7398? You want me to nuke switzerland?



*FHCS ID 22343*

_REPORT TO YOU DESIGNATED SILO TO RECEIVE FULL ORDERS_


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

GreyWulf said:


> *FHCS ID 22343*
> 
> _REPORT TO YOU DESIGNATED SILO TO RECEIVE FULL ORDERS_



Silo 46 online, awaiting instructions and launch code. (long random number)


----------



## Axelfox (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2lbGRA4SAs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## GreyWulf (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Silo 46 online, awaiting instructions and launch code. (long random number)



PROTOCOL LAUNCH- "ABBY"

SUPPORT SYSTEM ONLINE- SKYSHIELD ONLINE- PREPARE TO RECEIVE CODE

3084DEUD8DUF7302D802I0WE8093830928309FJWF980UE089390UFY09WE
83998WEF8WEFUHW8FY98WYFG98AYWRG23Y8WREU0RUG-8RG98WRGF89Y
AUDYG7AVY-WE9E89W8E[AJIG'AWOUW98WYF8AYV-8YW[E08YHW89FY9-8WY
WEGTFA7WEP9AV9WER9GUAP9V0[AHDF98AYWHEF98HAV98PHA98HFVA98WSEFH
PAEF9AHGFV98AWHGAWFJAWHEFP9AWHFP9AVPUAHW98FHA8VHA8HVP80AWH
EFUGAPWCIPUASBVOANSVIAJE90FUA0WE8YU80WA9EYT8AWYT
OUEHA98WEHF809AHSC[0AHW[E808AWHEF[0AYHWE98YT0WEYF980AWYEF890


----------



## Nissa_lion (Sep 17, 2009)

It made me snerk... ever so slightly.. I mean the look of disgust on her face when she said "furries" made me laugh... I dunno I don't think it is that big a deal people have their fetishes


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

(To subordinate) sgt, Code "ABBEY", Acquire targert.
sgt:Target acquired
me: Launch code *repeats numbers, puts code in safe, takes out keys* Turn launch keys.
sgt:aye sir! *both insert keys in computer and turn*
me:Missle away, good track!

*outside, sirens wail and tchaikovsky's "dance of the pipe reeds" plays. Furrs and trolls run to bunkers. on both sides... A blinding light... then fires... then a shockwave... then...* FHE-BOOOOOOMMMMM *rumbling explosion*

Insert h bomb photo or vid plz


----------



## Nissa_lion (Sep 17, 2009)

now off to watch r v. b


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

How the fuck is there still over 90 people in this thread at this time. =O


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> How the fuck is there still over 90 people in this thread at this time. =O



They love eating their dose of drama.

Popular dramatic thread is popular.


----------



## Azure (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh man.  This is fantastic.

"When you guys go to Disney Land, do you get turned on?"

I couldn't watch the video, out of disgust. I just listened to the audio with the vid in the background.  The audience was a real peach, and they seemed genuinely excited to hear about people who fucked dressed like animals.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

I cringed, but we've had articles, Sex2k, Entourage, CSI, ER, etc.

Nothing new.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh man.  This is fantastic.
> 
> "When you guys go to Disney Land, do you get turned on?"
> 
> I couldn't watch the video, out of disgust. I just listened to the audio with the vid in the background.  The audience was a real peach, and they seemed genuinely excited to hear about people who fucked dressed like animals.



Why I dont tell anyone.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

You see, in this regard this is where I feel Furries should be more republican like. If we took as much effort in discrediting Tyra Banks and her show as we did in chastising the guest that effected us, we'd actually solve this problem instead of making people think we're just covering something up.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> You see, in this regard this is where I feel Furries should be more republican like. If we took as much effort in discrediting Tyra Banks and her show as we did in chastising the guest that effected us, we'd actually solve this problem instead of making people think we're just covering something up.



Funny how the fandom works, right?


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

It worked with CSI, and they eventually admitted they "Stretched the truth":



> Berman says it's tricky being factual and entertaining at the same time. A 2003 episode titled "Fur & Loathing" depicted murder among a group who assume the alter egos of animals and sometimes dress in full-body costumes similar to those of sports mascots. Real-life "furries" objected to the show's portrayal of their species as kinky and murderous.
> 
> Berman and Wellner say they try not to offend anyone. But it's tough to serve two masters. On one hand, they want to depict the technical forensics on the show as accurately as possible, but their No. 1 goal is to entertain viewers.
> 
> ...



this was years ago. We can do it again with Banks.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

We'll hear SOMETHING over the next few days. I guarantee it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 17, 2009)

Benn said:


> You should all already know about this... what are your opinions?
> 
> ...Tyra Banks... go.



My opinion?  Don't really care.

Also

Everyone.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

I've already moved on.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2009)

Ai-Dake-Ga said:


> I say we simply make FA a sort of 'invitation only' site.
> And then block all guests from viewing anything.
> So that we who actually use FA and don't just troll it for YIFFPRONZOMG can still access it.
> 
> Cause this is some srs bullshit.


 
Another furry who wants everything to be warm and cosy for them.  

Also, what's with this Tyra Banks stuff? What the hell did I miss?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 17, 2009)

Just saw the video.  It was funny.  Didn't think it was too bad.


----------



## Kommodore (Sep 17, 2009)

How is this any worse than any other portrayal of furries that have been on TV thus far?

Save for the fact it was funnier?


----------



## kuroookamitsume (Sep 17, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> How is this any worse than any other portrayal of furries that have been on TV thus far?
> 
> Save for the fact it was funnier?



Probably because 
1) It was someone who was "trying to portray furries as a whole"
2) She and her mate fell both into the sterotypes - overweight and nerdy.

...which I mean, hey, I'm a fattie anyway, so *shrugs* XD

I bet if she would have been thin/attractive by America's standard of "beauty", not as many people would be harking down on her, nor would she have gotten so much negativity from the fandom.

Also, your avatar is adorable. XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2009)

I just saw the vid. I looked at them and was like "figures." But why must furries get all whiny when a furry goes on a show to talk about their sex life and all the other sick shit furries are notorious for. I mean, I'm always seeing "stay opened-minded, don't be closed minded like those religious fucks," or "it's okay what they do. It's none of your business," yet you people damn the media when they interview them. You condone what they do, but have shitfits when shit hits the fan.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> You see, in this regard this is where I feel Furries should be more republican like. If we took as much effort in discrediting Tyra Banks and her show as we did in chastising the guest that effected us, we'd actually solve this problem instead of making people think we're just covering something up.



this.
a thousand times this.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

Hopefully this shit is done being bawww'd about when I get on tomorrow. It was funny, it caused a shitstorm so powerful it crashed the site, and I've always hated TB and this just makes me despise her more. Hopefully she's the next celeb to die a slow and painful death. goodnight now. 

42 viewing this thread still....amazing.


----------



## Shino (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so glad no one I know watches crappy tv. If I didn't know better, I'd say that there's some anti-furry TV god or something...

Bah, two months from now it will fade into the collective consiousness and just become another CSI...

Oh, and I hope Tyra gets her show cancelled.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Shino said:


> I'm so glad no one I know watches crappy tv. If I didn't know better, I'd say that there's some anti-furry TV god or something...
> 
> Bah, two months from now it will fade into the collective consiousness and just become another CSI...
> 
> Oh, and I hope Tyra gets her show cancelled.



Just remember: sex sells.


----------



## Monak (Sep 17, 2009)

First rule of Fight Club?


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

She probably won't get her show cancelled, however in furture dealings with the media when people reference it all you need to do is help them understand that Tyra's producers actively seek out stereotypes, or images of people they want to project.

Take for example one gentleman, http://gaysocialites.com/2009/01/not_gay_enough_for_tyra_banks.html
he was rejected as a gay man because he didn't act "Queeny" enough, meaning, lack of lisp? You're not gay according to Tyra Banks.


----------



## Neek0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Personally I didnt mind the show at all, I hate Tyra Banks due to past episodes of views that opposed mine. But me and my mum were watching this and when she mentioned furry my mom just looked at me laughed and said 'well I guess thats why they have anthrocon so close to a hotel'. I couldn't help but crack up. Just for the record my mom is not some anti-fur, shes going with me to AC in 2010. Anyhow I mean really look at this, its amuseing. Tyra, CSI anyother TV show that has taken a crack at us. Furs are so interested in what 'non-furs' think, if your _that _into what others think why do you draw, read or fap to anthros? I mean really now thats what makes the fandom unique, where else can you find talking animals? forget about fitting in, if the world wants to think us sex crazed lunatics who want to attempt to reproduce with stuffed animals, mascots and animals who gives a crap, we know who/what we are.

/end rant


For lazy people, the sort version:
Who cares what others think? Its not like their talking about making furry illegal, if they do that THEN have a fit, until then laugh, sheesh.


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2801754/

<,<

"If you can't laugh at yourself..."


----------



## webkilla (Sep 17, 2009)

this is why furry fandom cant have good things

99% of furry fandom = quiet lurking types who like furry art, some might fap to it, dont know, dont care, for they keep it private and dont flaunt their shit in other faces...

1% of furry fandom = attention whore-beasts that will stop at nothing to be the focus of the spotlight, be it good or bad.


----------



## oneiroly (Sep 17, 2009)

not my video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMisV9JVRRY

i think it's hilarious


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

Unfortunatly what "other people" think is sometimes the difference between having work and doing good for the community, and being pushed aside. That was funny, and it's great you had someone around you who could find the humor in it. Put you sometimes have to think outside of your surroundings and your immediate situation. 

I admit, I had a chuckle when she let the term "Strategically placed holes" flow over the audience, half of which I was shocked they knew what strategically meant. 

However, when I see people lose work over the actions done by here, it's not really as funny.



> And most fursuiters (in my experience, anyway, and I do know several) like to use their suits for general good works and having fun. They volunteer for charities and events, particularly ones which help animals and children. And they also like to just go out in public, mess around and have fun.
> 
> So what will these charities and events say if they find press like this? Well, we don't need to guess. Here's a Tweet by devhalena:
> 
> ...



HAHHA, he lost his job because of someone sitting on a show with the host defining furries as people who have sex in animal costumes HAHAHA..

You may not be effected because you may not go out in fursuit to have fun... but others do, and others are effected, and while I can count my lucky stars I'm not one of them, Chewfox really ought to apologize, or force Tyra Banks, to apologize for those that have been. Preferably the latter. In fact if we play our cards right, we as a fandom can join forces to force Tyra Banks to apologize. Do as ColorofChange.org did to glenn beck. Start a campaign against her advertisers. 

If it was me in that chair, the minute those words came out of her mouth, I would have stood up and said. "No, that is an incorrect definition, I'm not doing this goodbye."

The host is who defined what a furry is improperly, setting the context for chewfox to have no choice but to fall under that no matter what she said. She was entrapped by Tyra, and we as a fandom are putting Tyra's words in ChewFox's mouth, which is not showing too much for our intelligence. Chewfox is a victim here, she might have taken action to make her seem somewhat less of a victim. However she was led to believe she was doing something good. Here is my evidence of this: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitlounge/590330.html

The original advertisement said nothing about 'kinky sex' being the theme of the show.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 17, 2009)

*grabs popcorn and watches all the drama

i must be getting pretty jaded as this "new CSI incident" does no bug me and i find reading all this amusing :/


----------



## ketrava (Sep 17, 2009)

Uncle Kage mentioned to me a rule that all furries should hold near and dear to their hearts.

This is paraphrased as I dont remember the original words.

  The media is not your friend and they do not have your or the fandoms interest in mind.  They are in it to make money and they will do so at your expense.  Whenever possible if asked to talk to the media DO NOT DO IT. 

 Truer words have never been said.  Aside from a VERY few times that we had a true experienced public spokesman like Kage every media example of us has been AWEFUL.  The two things that seems to tie every public appearance together.  first, that they were trying to help and from what they were told by the media reps it would have a positive impact.  Second upon putting your face on T.V. the fandom will hate you.  OPENLY!!!!!!  We are mostly wierd or secretive people and dont like what we try personally to convince people is ok thrown into open venue without our permission.


----------



## Leostale (Sep 17, 2009)

it's also the couple representative of furries are wrong.. 
when Tyra asked "do furries have sex with costumes" the couple said "yes" it's literally branding the universal term of furries that have sex with costumes.. They shouldï»¿ have said "Yes for us but for others it depends on the person because each individual furries has their own thing that they like"....


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 17, 2009)

i had never even heard of the show before this
hopefully most have not, or at least those who have cable had better things to watch that day.

i just hope there is no grief for the fursuiters at the first anual furry gathering at a public park/ranch early next month as i am looking forward to wearing my horse suit there >__>

speaking of uncle kage he must be facepalming over this, what will all he has tried to do to make anthro con and furries look good to the general public and all his warnings to furries about the media.


----------



## ketrava (Sep 17, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I just saw the vid. I looked at them and was like "figures." But why must furries get all whiny when a furry goes on a show to talk about their sex life and all the other sick shit furries are notorious for. I mean, I'm always seeing "stay opened-minded, don't be closed minded like those religious fucks," or "it's okay what they do. It's none of your business," yet you people damn the media when they interview them. You condone what they do, but have shitfits when shit hits the fan.


 

thats like saying all rednecks have sex with there mom's and sisters because thats what is on oprah. They try to shut them up too because they are vocal idiots expressing the bottom percent as the whole. They also try to put out the idea that the redneck lifestyle is ok with comedians, tractor pulls etc. from your Dale Grible icon looks like you could be a redneck and therefor bang your mom because every redneck does. Dont like what I said there? well thats essentially what is being said about us and you are saying we are all notorious for when its a few fools with open mouths. 


Lastly to all the down with furfags symbol holders. WHY DO YOU CARE. If two men are doing each other THERE ARE MORE WOMEN WHO ARENT WITH GUYS. Stop worrying about us and pay attention to yourself.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 17, 2009)

i really dont know how this sparked that much drama...
you guys, srsly...


----------



## ketrava (Sep 17, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i really dont know how this sparked that much drama...
> you guys, srsly...


 
easiest answer we dont like people we know who know us as furs but dont know alot about the fandom or anyone for that matter to blindly consider us all to be THAT .


----------



## Attaman (Sep 17, 2009)

Six pages of drama in just as many hours:  Thank you Furry Fandom, I needed this before class today.  By the time I come home, I'll be expecting this thread to be locked after a bunch of Furries spam mods due to "Anti-Furs" / "Trolls" breaking in here.  Don't let me down now FAF.

Videogames blamed for Virginia Tech?  "Meh."  D&Ders are suicidal Satanists?  "Meh."  "We like to have sex in Fur Suits."  "OMG TEH MEDIA IS TEH EVIL!"


----------



## Furygan (Sep 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Videogames blamed for Virginia Tech? "Meh." D&Ders are suicidal Satanists? "Meh." "We like to have sex in Fur Suits." "OMG TEH MEDIA IS TEH EVIL!"


 
This. xD

The Fucking world is Retarded,ok i don't agree on everything some among us like to do but,The media does make us look like total retards whilst were no different from 'others'.
Well maybe,a bit,but this smells like racism.


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 17, 2009)

You'd think we would have learned by now that the media is only out to make us look bad. Honestly, this actually could have been worse. Yeah, yeah, the whole 'SPH' thing (made me giggle) was unnecessary, but the whole show could have been just about furries and yiff art and our fetishes and shit, but to me I thought the other two couples were worse, especially the group sex one. So what if a couple poor idiots say 'yeah we do it in fursuits', it's not like we haven't gotten a few lumps and hate-drama before. And i'm sure more dumbasses in the media will take cracks at us (while conveniently ignoring the far weirder shit non-furs can be in to) just to try and make us look worse. I'm actually glad that chewfox was banned, even though it's only temporary and not because of going on the show, and i'm sure her and tomcat will get lots of hell at any further cons (and in public) from now on, but it's done, it's over with, and lets move on.


----------



## Zaaz (Sep 17, 2009)

Yaay! Saw the clip this morning. D&D-ers? Forget that! They look like brother and sist-ers!

*sigh* 
For those interested: FursonaPod Ep 15: Furry's Bad Reputation
Now you too can learn how we've gotten this bad reputation.

I'ma go somewhere and cry now.

~Z


----------



## Furygan (Sep 17, 2009)

This stuff keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 17, 2009)

She told it like it is.  The only bad thing was that they failed to mention that not ALL Furries behave this way.  But since it was a show featuring alternate SEX lives, it's obvious that they were just emphasizing on the sex in the first place.  The Furries on there didn't tell any lies about the fandom, so people need to lighten up and grow a pair; admit that a lot of us ARE in the fandom, at least partially, for the sexual aspect of it.  Is there more to the fandom?  Of course.  Could the Furries on that show have said that?  Duh.  Did they?  Didn't seem like it.  Does it matter?  Probably not, because we should all be already used to media taking a dump on us like that and having to explain to certain people that it's not all like how the media portrays it to be.

All they did wrong was to not mention how not ALL Furries emphasize on the sexual aspect of it, or in the ways that they do specifically.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 17, 2009)

See... this is why I can just say to people "I don't watch TV."  Sure don't miss it either.

Good lord, if anyone in the 21st century trusts television general as an infallible source of the truth, they're complete idiots.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> She told it like it is.  The only bad thing was that they failed to mention that not ALL Furries behave this way.  But since it was a show featuring alternate SEX lives, it's obvious that they were just emphasizing on the sex in the first place.  The Furries on there didn't tell any lies about the fandom, so people need to lighten up and grow a pair; admit that a lot of us ARE in the fandom, at least partially, for the sexual aspect of it.  Is there more to the fandom?  Of course.  Could the Furries on that show have said that?  Duh.  Did they?  Didn't seem like it.  Does it matter?  Probably not, because we should all be already used to media taking a dump on us like that and having to explain to certain people that it's not all like how the media portrays it to be.
> 
> All they did wrong was to not mention how not ALL Furries emphasize on the sexual aspect of it, or in the ways that they do specifically.


They didn't say that most people liked porn.  They said everyone had sex in fursuits.  Are you going to argue that the majority of us do that, despite not owning fursuits?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> They didn't say that most people liked porn. They said everyone had sex in fursuits. Are you going to argue that the majority of us do that, despite not owning fursuits?


 
Jashwa has a point, I would be that pissed of if they had just said relatively few furries do what they did but they sort of generalized it as though *ALL* furries act like that, thats fucked up D:


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Unrelated: 12000 horny new furs try to commission an adult fursuit off Trp.



There is no such thing as bad publicity.......


----------



## Vatz (Sep 17, 2009)

My opinion?
Tyra Banks is an asshole.
The factual truth?
Ditto.

Seriously, this is pure bullshit. If anyone I know see that talkshow, and they see my face again, there will be horrible consequences for me, even though I have tried in the past to explain that yiffers are in the god damned minority.

That bitch...who in the fucking hell had the idea of going to Tyra Banks in the first place? That is _fucking retarded. _

Burn in HELL, Tyra.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 17, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> See... this is why I can just say to people "I don't watch TV." Sure don't miss it either.
> 
> Good lord, if anyone in the 21st century trusts television general as an infallible source of the truth, they're complete idiots.


 

I can not agree more. I'm staying the fuck away from television for the rest of my god damn life.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 17, 2009)

hey, stop talking about it, get this, it will go away


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 17, 2009)

I better order my fursuit now before they get backed up with new furr's


----------



## Benn (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, I sit down, turn on my laptop, to find 230-some posts... i suppose people were more opinionated then I thought...


----------



## amtrack88 (Sep 17, 2009)

Of course, before the show everyone thought that all furries were outstanding citizens who help little old ladies cross the street, volunteer at the youth center, and operated unicorn factories. This just undid everything! =(


----------



## Lasair (Sep 17, 2009)

amtrack88 said:


> Of course, before the show everyone thought that all furries were outstanding citizens who help little old ladies cross the street, volunteer at the youth center, and operated unicorn factories. This just undid everything! =(



ok fair enough some people see us as a mark on society, but we have been working to educate people on what the fandom actually is all about, and that the people like that one on TBS are in a minority.

But in one fell swoop, its all ruined. Simply because she generalised the entire fandom as being fursuit-sex-crazy by saying yes when asked 'do furries have sex in costumes?' rather than saying something like, 'yes, but only some'

its another dark day.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

*yawn*  good morning


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Sep 17, 2009)

Truro the Lost said:


> *"And the last couple are furries, which means they have sex dressed in animal costumes" *
> 
> That is the bit I object to.. because that isnt the definition of "furry" to me.



I agree with this.

To be perfectly honest I found Tyra's reactions to be rather humourous, but the premise in how she presented the idea was completely unprofessional.  Granted, it's to be expected of an aging supermodel who decides to start a talk show.  She was undoubtedly fed a little bit blurb about the fandom according to the context of the show, and just rolled with it.  You could tell how uneducated she was based on how she suggested things such as 'going to football games,' and questioning if they got excited at Disneyland.  But, once again, that's to be expected of a talk show host of her caliber.  Her show is a shock value show; the Jenny Jones or Ricky Lake of today.  Her show will not be as poised as Oprah Winfrey's or as endearing as Ellen DeGeneres'.  Tyra Banks' show is the kind of show you slam down a beer to, and laugh your butt off as she gracelessly falls apart on screen, and falls flat on her face as she delivers another of her trademark 'what?' faces.

So, that all being said, I expected her to someday have furries on her show.  The furry fandom is a shock value topic for those who know nothing of the fandom.  Furthermore I expected them to be skewered as such.  I expected someone (or a couple) to go on and misrepresent the fandom.  It doesn't bother me, because it's just a silly supermodel laughing at the material she's being presented with.

What bothers me is that people are going to the media with this sort of thing, and not understanding that they need to be very prepared to give the proper answers and the like.  The cameras are very intimidating, and they can easily throw someone off, despite how poised and practiced they are in how they intend to present the subject.  Just about every presentation of furries in the media that I have seen has been a poor example.  I've seen a few news blurbs about it, though, and they have been positive and educated.  That being said I think this Chewfox and TomCat (did I get those names right?) were caught in the whole moment, and didn't think clearly about what to say.  They didn't realize that what they said would skewer the fandom if phrased incorrectly.  It's easy to get lost in the moment.  There again they went on a show under their own prerogative to talk about their own lives.  They were not going onto this show as representatives of some community.  They were going on as two people who wanted to be on the Tyra Banks Show to talk about their private lives.  That's their choice.

On a final note, though, shows such as Tyra Banks are for entertainment purposes.  Nothing more.  They don't necessarily have to dive deep for their educational value, so long as they have their entertainment value.  CSI is a show written for entertainment purposes.  Every time you see furries on anything, whether it be a talk show, a television show, or anything of an entertainment value nature you have to keep the phrase 'entertainment value' in mind.  It's a topic to be poked fun at if all they hear is the idea that 'furries are people who have sex in animal costumes.'  Ignore it, because it's just a stance for someone to have a laugh.

Seeing furries represented on the news is generally a different story.  That I can appreciate, and commend the newscasters for doing their homework.  And that's what we should be looking to.  The real life quality television, not the supermodel on her high horse.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

Benn said:


> Wow, I sit down, turn on my laptop, to find 230-some posts... i suppose people were more opinionated then I thought...


you have* no* idea....


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

People actually watch that show?


----------



## Benn (Sep 17, 2009)

It may all be intended as a source of entertainment, with no planned educational message... But when people who are otherwise ignorant of the fandom here these things, it's all they have to go on, and it becomes a foundation for any future information pertaining to the same topic.   
   I don't think Michael Jackson molested children, but when I here his name, those stories/scandals/lies still jump in my head.   When I hear "Tyra Banks", I will always have the image of her (but the media more generally) debasing what the Furry Fandom actually is.   And this will always bother me,


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> People actually watch that show?



No one who matters and takes it seriously, let's hope.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Sep 17, 2009)

Benn said:


> It may all be intended as a source of entertainment, with no planned educational message... But when people who are otherwise ignorant of the fandom here these things, it's all they have to go on, and it becomes a foundation for any future information pertaining to the same topic.
> I don't think Michael Jackson molested children, but when I here his name, those stories/scandals/lies still jump in my head.   When I hear "Tyra Banks", I will always have the image of her (but the media more generally) debasing what the Furry Fandom actually is.   And this will always bother me,



True, but it's up to intelligent people to differentiate between what is real, and what is just scandalously entertaining.


----------



## Amino (Sep 17, 2009)

I love how the audience easily chose the correct couple that was furry: the one with the nerdy man and the fat woman. So painfully obvious.

A great show, though unrealistic, as it was very kind to the furry fandom; there was no mention of the other harsh realities of the fandoms, such as rampant pedophilia and bestiality, or gay convention orgies.


----------



## Benn (Sep 17, 2009)

lol, Im pretty evil...
I made a "never furgive, never furget" sign, posted it on FA...
Im not really that enraged, I just wanted to post something like it before anyone else did... so as I could get the credit


----------



## Zen_Fetcher (Sep 17, 2009)

Just for those that haven't seen... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMisV9JVRRY


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

Benn said:


> lol, Im pretty evil...
> I made a "never furgive, never furget" sign, posted it on FA...
> Im not really that enraged, I just wanted to post something like it before anyone else did... so as I could get the credit


 
I've seen a shirt one of my coworkers had that said furry, don't ask, don't tail. The y at the end of furry had a foxes tail that was supposed to go with the don't tail part, I kinda lol'd but then I just was like, wow I'm surprised no one said anything about it lolz


----------



## Whitetaild33r (Sep 17, 2009)

Im wondering, if you're a fursuiter and have lost money due to this, gigs canceling on you and such, Would sueing her on the basis of slander fly? With proof of damages (loss of income).


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for getting my interview thread closed, guys. Appreciate the derailment.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

I say we forget ChewFox and go after Tyra Banks it's her fault for having the show anyway.


----------



## TDK (Sep 17, 2009)

Of course it's the black lady's fault for a furry's WEIRD ASS LIFESTYLE and for trying to REPRESENT AT LEAST A 100,000 PEOPLE, TOTALLY TYRA'S FAULT. 
/sarcasm 

Well at least it ain't Oprah, you do NOT fuck with Oprah.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

Whitetaild33r said:


> Im wondering, if you're a fursuiter and have lost money due to this, gigs canceling on you and such, Would sueing her on the basis of slander fly? With proof of damages (loss of income).


 

Hmm if thats true then I need to get a fursuit, I'd love to have some extra cash in my pockets :3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Of course it's the black lady's fault for a furry's WEIRDNESS.
> /sarcasm
> 
> Well at least it ain't Oprah, you do NOT fuck with Oprah.


 
that's cause Operah is the shit lol I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Benn (Sep 17, 2009)

Whitetaild33r said:


> Im wondering, if you're a fursuiter and have lost money due to this, gigs canceling on you and such, Would sueing her on the basis of slander fly? With proof of damages (loss of income).


 
Considering the grossly large number of people who have these strange fetishes but are unaware of the fandom, I'm pretty sure there would be MORE furstuiting available,  but probably not in the most appropriate of locations...


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 17, 2009)

Amino said:


> I love how the audience easily chose the correct couple that was furry: the one with the nerdy man and the fat woman. So painfully obvious.


lol, that was hilarious. I picked out the couple too before they said it. 



Shenzebo said:


> People actually watch that show?


I hope not. And I say that not because of this furry bs, but because I'm not sure how anyone could stand listening to her talk. It's unbearable. 



Whitetaild33r said:


> Im wondering, if you're a fursuiter and have lost money due to this, gigs canceling on you and such, Would sueing her on the basis of slander fly? With proof of damages (loss of income).


I wouldn't count on it. It's a sad situation if that happens, but you can't prove slander against you as an individual. She didn't say [name of fursuiter] does this, she said she and her boyfriend do it.


----------



## Cadmus (Sep 17, 2009)

I say we all get drunk because I'm about to start ramming my head into the wall. Start your day the proper way with drama-Os!


----------



## Whitetaild33r (Sep 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> lol, that was hilarious. I picked out the couple too before they said it.
> 
> 
> I hope not. And I say that not because of this furry bs, but because I'm not sure how anyone could stand listening to her talk. It's unbearable.
> ...




Slander doesnt just involve an individual, you can slander an entire group of people. If someone on TV said that all trekkies eat babies, and not that they're just a trekkie who eats babies, And you get fired from your job because your a trekkie, so you must eat babies. Than theres damages there.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

FoxyMcCloud said:


> True, but it's up to intelligent people to differentiate between what is real, and what is just scandalously entertaining.



The general viewing tv audience is not that intelligent. When I got go to furmeets, and we are around the public, the most common thing a person knows of is "CSI" and that episode. For the most part these people thought it was true all they saw and they admit it, but then they saw a group of people just being people, having fun, who are part of this fandom, and they asked questions, got answers, and now don't think the CSI way if I can call it that. This Tyra Banks thing is the new CSI, and as a suiter I dearly hope that the public doesn't run with it like they ran with CSI. Frankly I'm tired of seeing and hearing about this bull-shit. Why furfags are so incompetent in keeping their sexual things to themselves...I don't get it anymore. 

I guess the only thing to be said now and that furs, need to learn from this. Keep out of the media, the spot light is not worth it.

SNIP, it's all been said I think. There is no point rehashing it.


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe I just caught wind of this. I'm toooooooottally behind the curve here, huh?


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 17, 2009)

I find this entire thing very repetitive, just more lies and misconceptions about the fandom being spread over the TV.


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

How is it _lies and misconceptions_? Those people are furries. What they do is what a considerable (not all or even most, but a sizable chunk) amount of furries do.

Really now people, turn on The Soup sometimes. Nobody takes Tyra Banks, anything she says, or anything on her show seriously. Stop your crying, come down off the bridge and relax a little


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 17, 2009)

I honestly don't see the big deal. How did this get so blown up?

...and Tyra Banks has her own show? Psh, news to me.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 17, 2009)

Obama: Tyra Banks,Is a Jackass,Also,Oprah must get her retarded show off air,just like Dr.Phil and who-not.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 17, 2009)

Whitetaild33r said:


> Slander doesnt just involve an individual, you can slander an entire group of people. If someone on TV said that all trekkies eat babies, and not that they're just a trekkie who eats babies, And you get fired from your job because your a trekkie, so you must eat babies. Than theres damages there.


But are there really trekkies who eat babies? There are furries who have sex in fursuits, we can't deny that they exist; though they may be few and a very small number of furries actually do it, it still happens.

It's not slander. It's someone being a bad representative for an entire group.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> How is it _lies and misconceptions_? Those people are furries. What they do is what a considerable (not all or even most, but a sizable chunk) amount of furries do.
> 
> Really now people, turn on The Soup sometimes. Nobody takes Tyra Banks, anything she says, or anything on her show seriously. Stop your crying, come down off the bridge and relax a little



Oh you.

Furries have to have their drama. How dare you suggest them calm down? They'd starve if they couldn't have a bawday every now and then.

How goes your interview thing?


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> How goes your interview thing?



Still pounding out the questions. Want it good and in depth. Also trying to see if the guest of honor will do it in video form.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Still pounding out the questions. Want it good and in depth. Also trying to see if the guest of honor will do it in video form.


 
>.>
I think you feedz off of the drama lol


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Still pounding out the questions. Want it good and in depth. Also trying to see if the guest of honor will do it in video form.[/QUO
> 
> I really want to see it


----------



## Kesslan (Sep 17, 2009)

Jesus fuck, not this shit again.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Still pounding out the questions. Want it good and in depth. Also trying to see if the guest of honor will do it in video form.



Despite any playful thinking in my part, the best questions are probably the ones dealing with what caused her to decide to do this, how was she approach (Did she approach the station or did they approach her), and did she worry what people who know her in real life might think if they saw the show?

Did she realize that that furries might take offense? Or did she assume that everyone was going to like it? Also things like, if you could go back and stop yourself from doing this would you knowing how things turned out?

It seems a good idea to explore what she was thinking.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 17, 2009)

So...Anyone want a pint and some M&M's/Popcorn while enjoying this? x3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, so, honestly, I don't see the huge outrage surrounding this.

They wear animal costumes and fuck... so what? The CSI episode was more "offensive" than this, and nobody cares about that anymore.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

Furygan said:


> So...Anyone want a pint and some M&M's/Popcorn while enjoying this? x3



I have my Full Throttle and a full belly. I'm fine.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> paxil rose said:
> 
> 
> > Still pounding out the questions. Want it good and in depth. Also trying to see if the guest of honor will do it in video form.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 17, 2009)

Whoa what did I miss, yall?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Whoa what did I miss, yall?



Tyra Banks had a show about kinky sex. They had furries. For about FOUR FUCKING MINUTES, they had a "furry" couple. They showed a fursuit and said they had sex in it.

Cut to commercial.

THAT WAS LITERALLY FUCKING IT.


----------



## ZuriBonn (Sep 17, 2009)

You can see it on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMisV9JVRRY


----------



## Arcadium (Sep 17, 2009)

It was complete Bullshit that she was banned. That's all I got to say.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Tyra Banks had a show about kinky sex. They had furries. For about FOUR FUCKING MINUTES, they had a "furry" couple. They showed a fursuit and said they had sex in it.
> 
> Cut to commercial.
> 
> THAT WAS LITERALLY FUCKING IT.



Oh is THAT all? Crazy furries.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> It was complete Bullshit that she was banned. That's all I got to say.



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chewfox/



> -ChewFox ( Banned )



*FUCKING LOL*

Nobody overreacts like the _FURRY FANDOM!_


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> It was complete Bullshit that she was banned. That's all I got to say.



Oh yeah, it's bull shit to temp ban a user until the drama flat-lines, and we won't run the risk of as many crashes? Totally bull-shit.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I have my Full Throttle and a full belly. I'm fine.


 
I had my full throttle earlier today at Assen circuit and i'm having dinner right now :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chewfox/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow...as much as she and her boyfriend kinda fucked up what was left of the furry image I don't think they needed to be banned, aren't they humiliated enough as is?

well other than feeling slightly sorry for her it made me lol hard XDDD


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> well other than feeling slightly sorry for her it made me lol hard XDDD



I almost peed when I saw the (banned) next to her name.


----------



## Arcadium (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh yeah, it's bull shit to temp ban a user until the drama flat-lines, and we won't run the risk of as many crashes? Totally bull-shit.



Temp Ban? I thought it was a full on Permaban, which is what I was hearing.

If it's a Temp Ban, for her sake and not the fact it pissed Dragoneer off, I'm fine with.

But if it's a Permaban, that's garbage. And I'm sure it is since the original message was that the Account was closed for, "embarrassing the fandom for own personal gain". That had nothing to do with FA, so I was miffed about it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Account was closed for, "embarrassing the fandom for own personal gain".




SOMEONE PLEASE CONFIRM/DENY. This makes everything ELEVEN TIMES FUNNIER if true.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 17, 2009)

lol THis is great.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I almost peed when I saw the (banned) next to her name.


 
You and me both, well that couple is going into the furries hall of failure next to the baby furs and the zoos 
Seriously, not many people get banned from the actually FA website or at least thats what I think XD


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> You and me both, well that couple is going into the furries hall of failure next to the baby furs and the zoos
> Seriously, not many people get banned from the actually FA website or at least thats what I think XD



How to get banned from FA:

1) Be a dog fucker.
2) Be a child fucker.
3) Scam money.
4) Talk on TV about furries for about four minutes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> How to get banned from FA:
> 
> 1) Be a dog fucker.
> 2) Be a child fucker.
> ...


 
I'm surprised it lasted for four minutes, 1 should be long enough to put a rather large dent in the already broken rep furries have rofl


----------



## Arcadium (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE CONFIRM/DENY. This makes everything ELEVEN TIMES FUNNIER if true.



Dead serious. I should of Screen Cap'd it. But that was the reasoning behind it.



For people who are actually upset on the SHOW, give it a break. It was four minutes. And no one will remember it. Fucking furries.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> For people who are actually upset on the SHOW, give it a break. It was four minutes. And no one will remember it. Fucking furries.



This.

Now:
"Hey, remember that Tyra Banks episode?"
"YEAH THE ONE WITH CHEWFOX? WHAT A BITCH FUCK HER RABBLERABBLERABBLE"

In a week:
"Hey, remember that Tyra Banks episode?"
"Haha, yeah, that shit was funny as hell.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

I will kill all of them in the following order:
1) That dude
2) Chewfox
3) Tyra
4) EncyclopÃ¦dia Dramatica (for personal reasons)
5) Tyra's crew
6) The network which airs Tyra
7) The people who gave Tyra a daytime emmy
VIII) Every single person who bought this tripe. (8 with the bracket makes this: 8) )
9) Seth Macfarlane before he inevitably uses this as a topic. Earlier if he has already.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> This.
> 
> Now:
> "Hey, remember that Tyra Banks episode?"
> ...


 
it's kinda funny now...
besides I really can't stay mad at anything for more than 24 hours it's not healthy


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I had my full throttle earlier today at Assen circuit and i'm having dinner right now :/



Lucky you.

I only just woke up a few hours ago. I was up late doing a group talk with some other furs, and messing with recording and editing software.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

also really how much more damaging could it be? people thought we were having sex in fursuits before that show came out. now did it do any good at demystifying that no but of well...
I had about the same reaction when Tyra Banks put on the Pagan show. that made me hella mad.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Temp Ban? I thought it was a full on Permaban, which is what I was hearing.
> 
> If it's a Temp Ban, for her sake and not the fact it pissed Dragoneer off, I'm fine with.
> 
> But if it's a Permaban, that's garbage. And I'm sure it is since the original message was that the Account was closed for, "embarrassing the fandom for own personal gain". That had nothing to do with FA, so I was miffed about it.



As far as I know from reading Dragoneer's journal, it was a temp ban, to try to keep the site stable. We all know no matter what the initial reaction, it'll slow down eventually, and then he can unban her, and hopefully by then it'll be safer for site stability.

Personally I have no real reason to go on and on and on about it. I said what I had to say with others on Youtube, and if anything people need to pay more attention to those who say "they got an offer to be seen in public" and try to talk people out of it.

It's not necessary to have media attention. I know first hand what happens when some of our local furs got attention. It caused jealousy and minature drama within the group. I thought "you know what it's not worth it".

Nearly every time furries show up in the media, mass butt-hurt ensues. So the bottom line, is resist the urge when people ask. Things will be a lot better if you do. It's not like the attitude that something like the current video perpetauates amongst the non-furs is new, but it has been slipping away of recent. So now there will be a new wave of "Oh you fuck in suit" and again we will deal with, and again it will taper off.

Really, we could avoid this by just not putting ourselves up on Public Television which is the main thing we should take away. Then young furs will be able to dodge uncomfortable questions for parents, it's one less thing to drag up old stereotypes, and it's one less reason for Fa/FAF to crash at the same time. Although, looking back the crash is kind of funny.

It's not so much as people overreacted, but that it was noticed so fast and too many came in at once.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/mp/3vYD5GkwyNCl.jpg


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

The temp ban was done so that we could continue to talk about the drama on the forums, because if she wasn't banned, she would have been flooded more and caused more crashed for the whole site.

In other words, she died for your sins.

And I love how the fandom has tried to disenfranchise ChewFox for saying "We're all fursuit fuckers". She never said that. Tyra Banks however, said it twice before her guests of honor even let out a peep. 

I mean seriously, when you throw an imperative  "So tell me what a furry does." after already answering that question yourself twice for your audience. It's just a sad joke of lack of interviewing skills of any kind.

Before we chastise ChewFox, lets think back on the CSI episode. The furry that was 'involved' was chastised. And only, 5 years after the episode ran, did CSI come out and go. "Yeah we listened to what he said, but stretched it to perverted presumptions because we think people are sick like us and will find people humping each other in fur suits entertaining."

Now when I watch that clip of the Banks show again I think to myself... "What a pervert this Banks is, thinking of people getting turned on by Mickey Mouse at Disney World."

And by the way, she asked of Chewfox "Do YOU (not the fandom) have sex in animal costumes?" 

By the way, this is a hypothetical question, Ms. Banks prescreens all her guests for <a href = "http://gaysocialites.com/2009/01/not_gay_enough_for_tyra_banks.html">'optimum stereotype'.</a> She already knew that answer was yes, and seeings as Ms. Banks already defined all furries as suitfuckers twice in the opening, she had to get the fandom off her back and onto the back of one of our own by cornering her with the 'self-incriminating' question. The fact that the fandom fell so easily for a 'straw-man' tactic actually makes me thing that a majority of us DO have autism.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 17, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/mp/3vYD5GkwyNCl.jpg


 :grin:


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by GummyBear  
http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/mp/3vYD5GkwyNCl.jpg



Dahguns said:


> :grin:



God doesn't are about Sega People.


----------



## Arcadium (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> As far as I know from reading Dragoneer's journal, it was a temp ban, to try to keep the site stable. We all know no matter what the initial reaction, it'll slow down eventually, and then he can unban her, and hopefully by then it'll be safer for site stability.
> 
> Personally I have no real reason to go on and on and on about it. I said what I had to say with others on Youtube, and if anything people need to pay more attention to those who say "they got an offer to be seen in public" and try to talk people out of it.
> 
> ...




I wasn't upset about the deal, but I call her stupid since it was National TV. Although the deal wasn't that bad. And whenever I get asked if I fuck in suit for being a furry, a simple no, and saying a stupid misconception, always fixed it. And I'm 14. I never got what the issue was.

This will be gone next week.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy crap, it has become a 13-page shitfest.

Bravo, furries. Bravo.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GummyBear
> http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/mp/3vYD5GkwyNCl.jpg
> 
> ...



Wut?


----------



## shentino (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> Chewfox died for your sins?



No, the verse in question was "it is better that one man may die rather than the whole nation perish".

Posted in response to what I believed was chewfox being ban-hammered as a scapegoat for the site outage which was clearly not anywhere near even half her fault.  It was the furry version of the slashdot effect.

Naturally, since dragoneer's apology its relevance may have been somewhat compromised.

Mind you I'd rather chewfox's userpage be 503'ed to a static page for awhile, perhaps with the usage of mod_rewrite or some other HTTP voodoo.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 17, 2009)

I'ma buy a shitload of DVD's,download the Tyra banks bullshit,burn them onto those DVD's i have just bought and sell them at the nearest furrycon,Ka-Ching. Or...Bai bai face. Who knows. Mixed feelings i guess,Riot shields up.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I wasn't upset about the deal, but I call her stupid since it was National TV. Although the deal wasn't that bad. And whenever I get asked if I fuck in suit for being a furry, a simple no, and saying a stupid misconception, always fixed it. And I'm 14. I never got what the issue was.
> 
> This will be gone next week.



It would have been a better deal if she were better with her wording. Then the people who saw it would have had this new media thing where it is brought up that a minority do that.

Then again, they might have been forced into a script once they signed up for it. She might not have had much of a choice on what she did say. Yet again another reason to stay away from the media. Once you sign that waver so they can use you, they can end up controling how the conversation goes beyond your control, and if you try to right things they can twist your words around.

One would think it would be over in a week but there is no telling if people will ever get over it, and if people will forgive the couple, or if they can ever be comfortable in the fandom again.


----------



## Uro (Sep 17, 2009)

Whitetaild33r said:


> Im wondering, if you're a fursuiter and have lost money due to this, gigs canceling on you and such, Would sueing her on the basis of slander fly? With proof of damages (loss of income).



Lmao, since when do fursuiters have 'gigs' and make money?


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 17, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Holy crap, it has become a 13-page shitfest.
> 
> Bravo, furries. Bravo.



National TV exposure (despite it being a trailer-trash talk show) combined with a good old fashioned slashdotting, tends to have that sort of effect.

The month-long server outage last year generated a thread 5x longer than this one.  This is mild.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> I lol'd.



Spy! What are you doing here? How do I know if you work for Tyra Banks or not? You are hear to steal our intelligence....no wait.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> National TV exposure (despite it being a trailer-trash talk show) combined with a good old fashioned slashdotting, tends to have that sort of effect.
> 
> The month-long server outage last year generated a thread 5x longer than this one. This is mild.


 
only an F-2? or a F-1?


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Spy! What are you doing here? How do I know if you work for Tyra Banks or not? You are hear to steal our intelligence....no wait.



Lol furry intelligence


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Spy! What are you doing here? How do I know if you work for Tyra Banks or not? You are hear to steal our intelligence....no wait.


 
well I don't have to worry about that


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Whitetaild33r said:


> Im wondering, if you're a fursuiter and have lost money due to this, gigs canceling on you and such, Would sueing her on the basis of slander fly? With proof of damages (loss of income).



"Gigs"? What is this, A strip club? Btw, did anyone already siggy the Delano Roosevelt "quote"? I want.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Lol furry intelligence



In my case, thats a oxymoron.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> only an F-2? or a F-1?



The cyclonic action of this particular storm makes it far too widespread to apply the Fujita scale.  A topical storm category cyclone.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Still pounding out the questions. Want it good and in depth. Also trying to see if the guest of honor will do it in video form.




Edit: delete plz. go to first unread post made me think this was new.


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Did you get my question?



Did you post it in the thread I had before it was closed? If so I gotcha, if not ask again.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Did you post it in the thread I had before it was closed? If so I gotcha, if not ask again.


 
I wanna know if they will come back to the fandom after all has died down or if they are going screw you guys you're all crazy I'm taking my blocks and going home?


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The cyclonic action of this particular storm makes it far too widespread to apply the Saffir-Simpson scale. A topical storm category cyclone.


 
I think the fajita scale is being refeared to.


----------



## yardan (Sep 17, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> I lol'd.



Seconds.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> I think the fajita scale is being refeared to.



Fajitas, mmmmm....

Oh, wait.  Fujita scale.  Yes, you're right.  D'oh.  >.<


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 17, 2009)

*Adds Tyra b\Banks to the list of folks that I must kill soon*

Folks that can bring that kind of media to TV doesnt deserve to live.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

Tyra's implications are actually small, could be worse, could be Glenn Beck


----------



## InsaneGreyWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

-_-, now I am even more glad I don't watch that show.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2009)

ketrava said:


> thats like saying all rednecks have sex with there mom's and sisters because thats what is on oprah. They try to shut them up too because they are vocal idiots expressing the bottom percent as the whole. They also try to put out the idea that the redneck lifestyle is ok with comedians, tractor pulls etc. from your Dale Grible icon looks like you could be a redneck and therefor bang your mom because every redneck does. Dont like what I said there? well thats essentially what is being said about us and you are saying we are all notorious for when its a few fools with open mouths.
> 
> 
> Lastly to all the down with furfags symbol holders. WHY DO YOU CARE. If two men are doing each other THERE ARE MORE WOMEN WHO ARENT WITH GUYS. Stop worrying about us and pay attention to yourself.


 
My point was that furries have the "be tolerant" mindset and let babyfurs, BDSM, zoophilia, etc in the fandom and then furries are told that these sick people are not to be criticized, but these same sick people who should be criticized are always the ones who get put on TV to talk about the fandom, and then all of a sudden furries start shouting "that's not the fandom! Read the statistics! That's only 1%!" They do it to themselves.




> from your Dale Grible icon looks like you could be a redneck and therefor bang your mom because every redneck does. Dont like what I said there?


 
I had a Cobra Commander icon last week, newfag. Lurk. I can tell from here you going to be one of those whiny furries who make threads about what to do with trolls. You're also going to find out fast that a lot of furries here are, by your definition, are trolls.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't worry, CSI 2.0 will pass. Moving on...


----------



## Klay (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, god.  I just finished watching the clip.

That was painful.  That was even harder to watch then I thought the CSI episode was. About 1/4 way though I started pulling my hair out just so I could muster the courage to keep watching it. I wonder how much hair actually was pulled out during that...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so confused by the situation, can some care to explain?


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Klay said:


> Oh, god.  I just finished watching the clip.
> 
> That was painful.  That was even harder to watch then I thought the CSI episode was. About 1/4 way though I started pulling my hair out just so I could muster the courage to keep watching it. I wonder how much hair actually was pulled out during that...



I mostly agree, except I haven't seen that CSI thing. What angers me more is that it explicitly said to viewers at least 2 or 3 times that ALL furries want to have sex with someone dressed as an animal.

I
WILL
KILL
THAT
BASTARD
(Tyra and Macfarlane)


----------



## Tails Clock (Sep 17, 2009)

This kind of thing makes me feel embarassed to be part of the furry fandom...

I am referring to her being banned and flamed by FA members and staff. You people are terrible. I watched the video and she only made one slight mistake! Tyra was the one asking horrible questions about furries. Chew actually defended the fandom multiple times!

And now I'm gonna be lazy and quote people instead of typing for a change.



Tantroo_McNally said:


> The host is who defined what a furry is improperly, setting the context for chewfox to have no choice but to fall under that no matter what she said. She was entrapped by Tyra, and we as a fandom are putting Tyra's words in ChewFox's mouth, which is not showing too much for our intelligence. Chewfox is a victim here, she might have taken action to make her seem somewhat less of a victim. However she was led to believe she was doing something good. Here is my evidence of this: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitlounge/590330.html
> 
> The original advertisement said nothing about 'kinky sex' being the theme of the show.



So she worded something that made it seem like all furries were fursuiters, as if people didn't already think that? My god furries really are the best at making drama out of nothing.



amtrack88 said:


> Of course, before the show everyone thought that all furries were outstanding citizens who help little old ladies cross the street, volunteer at the youth center, and operated unicorn factories. This just undid everything! =(



I hope you all feel ashamed for treating Chew like a bad person. YOU are the furries that make us look bad.


----------



## Klay (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> I mostly agree, except I haven't seen that CSI thing.



Look up "CSI fur and loathing" on youtube. You'll find it eventually.

I'd just put up links, but right now I'm to stressed out to do it.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I'm so confused by the situation, can some care to explain?



I think it went down this:

Some furry went on the Tyra Banks and said we all fuck in fursuits.
The furry (Chewfox) went back to Fur Affinity and told everybody.
Everybody got pissed and began flooding her page and journal with comments. 
So much drama ensued that FA and the forums went down.
Chewfox was banned, FA and FAF went back up online. 
Drama has lessened slightly. 
The end.

It'll probably all blow over in a few weeks.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Tails Clock said:


> This kind of thing makes me feel embarassed to be part of the furry fandom...
> 
> I am referring to her being banned and flamed by FA members and staff. You people are terrible. I watched the video and she only made one slight mistake! Tyra was the one asking horrible questions about furries. Chew actually defended the fandom multiple times!
> 
> ...



No, the non-furry public is what makes us look bad. Which is why I posted a second time, saying the only person I'm gonna kill is Tyra. And Seth Macfarlane (some day he will do something and everyone is going to join me for it, too).


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I think it went down this:
> 
> Some furry went on the Tyra Banks and said we all fuck in fursuits.
> The furry (Chewfox) went back to Fur Affinity and told everybody.
> ...


Why'd she do that though D:< Also anyone got a link to the episode?


----------



## Klay (Sep 17, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Why'd she do that though D:< Also anyone got a link to the episode?



Someone already posted a link to the clip. Give me a few seconds and I'll go repost it.

Edit: Nevermind...The video I watched "Has been deleted." Someone else can post a different one.


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 17, 2009)

Shit storm to the nth degree right here. It WAS pretty bad. Last thing we needed, really. I also find the size difference between Chew and TomCat amusing.


----------



## Cavy (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh great, the fursecution party is all there. *facepaws*


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 17, 2009)

*FOURTEEN PAGES* of postings - and counting! I can't remember the last time an FA thread ran this long.

Hey, any other NY furs want to join me on a protest line in front of Tyra's studio (Chelsea Studios, 151 West 26th St)? We can make up pithy signs like "Walk a mile in a fursuit before you judge us" or "Fur Pete's sake, Tyra!" (Or maybe, "You're just jealous of us!"?)


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Hey, any other NY furs want to join me on a protest line in front of Tyra's studio (Chelsea Studios, 151 West 26th St)? We can make up pithy signs like "Walk a mile in a fursuit before you judge us" or "Fur Pete's sake, Tyra!" (Or maybe, "You're just jealous of us!"?)



...you're serious?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> *FOURTEEN PAGES* of postings - and counting! I can't remember the last time an FA thread ran this long.
> 
> Hey, any other NY furs want to join me on a protest line in front of Tyra's studio (Chelsea Studios, 151 West 26th St)? We can make up pithy signs like "Walk a mile in a fursuit before you judge us" or "Fur Pete's sake, Tyra!" (Or maybe, "You're just jealous of us!"?)


That would just bring up uproar. And they'll think its true Also 14 pages in less then a day is amazing IMO


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> *FOURTEEN PAGES* of postings - and counting! I can't remember the last time an FA thread ran this long.



Well it's not every day we get this type of attention


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

If you're so upset about it, just find Chewfox and troll her


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> ...you're serious?



I thought he was joking when he said he was going to make the LGBTF thread.


----------



## Cavy (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> Well it's not every day we get this type of attention



Its all part of the fursecution "virus" which had strike again.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Dang I can't find a link >:[ they apparently took off the video on this one http://tyrashow.warnerbros.com/showrecaps/archives/091609.php


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> ...you're serious?



mmmm... perhaps, perhaps...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> If you're so upset about it, just find Chewfox and troll her


 

They are, have you not seen their YouTube page? Wow. I bet most of those furries who are writing those people hate mail are the same people who bitch about trolls hating furries.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

So I watched the thing on Jewtube.

I lol'd.

Tyra was being a stupid cunt, and Chew was actually trying to defend it.

So for all you furfags bitching about Chewfox: shut the fuck up.  Tyra was being a dumb bitch.

/my part


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2009)

How dare you say that about her! Tyra fans, I know you're lurking. Go and show these people how great Tyra really is. Don't let these fursuit fuckers get away with it. GO! DO IT NOW!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry ratte, I'm just abut pissed and didn't really think when I posted that.. 

Also lol at Ieatcrackersand jump cliffs X3


----------



## Mindoro (Sep 17, 2009)

I think what some people are not understanding is the fact that Chew made the most public thing a sexual thing. If everyone believed that wearing a pink shirt made you a pedophile you would probably not wear pink. Just like if you are straight and wanted to get your ear pierced you make sure it's on the right side. That's what chewfox just did to fursuits. I've got one in my closet and one half finished on my table. But now If I go mess around in a park or a bowling alley. Tyra's key demographic IE: housewives, Are not going to see cute animals playing but freaks on a date before they all go home and screw. This is something you can't hide except by not fursuiting. I have no SPH and would not even want to try screwing in suit with how hot I get walking around. But I'm basiclly stereotyped just like everyone else now.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Sorry ratte, I'm just abut pissed and didn't really think when I posted that..



Posting on Chewfox's FA will result in a 24 hour ban.  Stay off of it.

Learn to think before you type.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Honestly, why is everyone so fucking butthurt?

       The Tyra Banks show represented the furry fandom perfectly: A sexual fetish that gets it's own "fandom". 

   It wasn't always this way though. Back in the late '80s, when the fandom was just starting, there was no porn. There was no fursuit sex. There was no "dark side" of the fandom. It was just a community of people who liked anthropomorphic animals.

   Then, in the late '90s, the sick fucks came. Overnight, the sick fucks soon became the majority. Soon, it was impossible to go to a furry art site because EVERY OTHER IMAGE was two half-fox half-human guys with cocks bigger than their heads. 

   And so, we are here: 2009. Furry is a sexual fetish. Get. The. Fuck. Over. It. ANd stop trying to defend your little "fandom". Honestly, the furry fandom should have died the day it turned into yet another sexual fetish. Do you see "fandoms" for foot fetishists? No. Why should furries be any different?

   Addendum: 
This "ChewFox" person didn't really do anything wrong. All she did is parade her sexual fetish around and (literally) broadcasted it to the whole damn world. Which furries do every single day (to a lesser extent than a national TV broadcast) with these sites, poluting non-furry related sites with their porn, prancing aruond shouting "FURRY PRIDE! I'M FURRY AND PROUD!", and other shit like that.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Imb4 Fur war in 3-2-1...


----------



## Mindoro (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope no one is dumb enough for that obvious a troll.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Imb4 Fur war in 3-2-1...



I still say Tyra's a cunt.
I met her before briefly...she makes me want to slap her with a book.

Even Niaomi Says she's a cunt.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> So I watched the thing on Jewtube.
> 
> I lol'd.
> 
> ...



She either went on a show specifically to talk about fursuit sex, or she let herself get maneuvered into talking exclusively about fursuit sex without realizing that's what trash TV and this show's overqualified host aim for.  Either way, she gave an impression that I hope she didn't mean to give.  What I fault her for is going on the show believing that the result would be anything other than what it is.

The majority of the problem, and her saving grace, is that it's plainly obvious the scruples-free host blatantly set her up to fail once she did show up on set.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Mindoro said:


> I hope no one is dumb enough for that obvious a troll.


Not a troll bro. I stated my honest opinion on this issue given my observations of this "fandom" over the past twenty years.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

> And so, we are here: 2009. Furry is a sexual fetish. Get. The. Fuck. Over. It. ANd stop trying to defend your little "fandom". Honestly, the furry fandom should have died the day it turned into yet another sexual fetish. Do you see "fandoms" for foot fetishists? No. Why should furries be any different?



Lol, yeah, I mean I was part of the catholic church before it was about touching little boys I mean, I remember back in the day when it wasn't all about that, but face it those days are over. They should just get over it and just join forces with Nambla or something


----------



## Mindoro (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> She either went on a show specifically to talk about fursuit sex, or she let herself get maneuvered into talking exclusively about fursuit sex without realizing that's what trash TV and this show's overqualified host aim for.  Either way, she gave an impression that I hope she didn't mean to give.  What I fault her for is going on the show believing that the result would be anything other than what it is.
> 
> The majority of the problem, and her saving grace, is that it's plainly obvious the scruples-free host blatantly set her up to fail once she did show up on set.


She was sitting on a bed in pajamas with a fursuit head behind the bed. If she didn't see what was going on, she has some real issues.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> She either went on a show specifically to talk about fursuit sex, or she let herself get maneuvered into talking exclusively about fursuit sex without realizing that's what trash TV and this show's overqualified host aim for.  Either way, she gave an impression that I hope she didn't mean to give.  What I fault her for is going on the show believing that the result would be anything other than what it is.
> 
> The majority of the problem, and her saving grace, is that it's plainly obvious the scruples-free host blatantly set her up to fail once she did show up on set.



AKA When someone is raped, don't blame the victim...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2009)

Mindoro said:


> She was sitting on a bed in pajamas with a fursuit head behind the bed. If she didn't see what was going on, she has some real issues.



With daytime Talkshows: Sex and shock value sells.

And Middle-aged housewvives with nothing better to do will eat it up like a slice of pound cake.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> She either went on a show specifically to talk about fursuit sex, or she let herself get maneuvered into talking exclusively about fursuit sex without realizing that's what trash TV and this show's overqualified host aim for. Either way, she gave an impression that I hope she didn't mean to give. What I fault her for is going on the show believing that the result would be anything other than what it is.
> 
> The majority of the problem, and her saving grace, is that it's plainly obvious the scruples-free host blatantly set her up to fail once she did show up on set.


She knew what she was getting into. 

All guests on those popular morning talk shows are given an overview on exactly what they will be doing and discussing by the show's producers before their part comes on. Most of the time they're even shown the script on what the host is going to say. She could have opted out and left when they told her it was a sex-related skit.

   She knew her four minutes of fame would be predominantly sex related.

Obviously, since furry is a sexual fetish (see my previous post), she knew exactly what the show was going to do.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

Mindoro said:


> She was sitting on a bed in pajamas with a fursuit head behind the bed. If she didn't see what was going on, she has some real issues.



It's possible they hid that from her until the moment she arrived in studio.  Her only alternative would've been to walk out, lose all the money they had been promised, and fly back home on her own fare.  It's also possible she may have locked herself into a contract forbidding her from walking before airtime.

How likely that is, I don't know, but it seems most logical to me to explain how people can keep on parading in an endless line through strings of aired insults and confrontations.

Edit: Have I been corrected by those who are more than just observers?


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> It's possible they hid that from her until the moment she arrived in studio. Her only alternative would've been to walk out, lose all the money they had been promised, and fly back home on her own fare. It's also possible she may have locked herself into a contract forbidding her from walking before airtime.
> 
> How likely that is, I don't know, but it seems most logical to me to explain how people can keep on parading in an endless line through strings of aired insults and confrontations.


They don't have contracts that force you to go on the show, bro. The only thing I had to sign to appear on a morning talk show was a General Media Release form which gives the network permission to use my image and broadcast my interview on their network, and a waiver stating that I have reviewed the Federal Communications Commission guidelines towards television broadcasts and agree to not do shit that would be illegal to broadcast.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

Tails Clock said:


> This kind of thing makes me feel embarassed to be part of the furry fandom...
> 
> I am referring to her being banned and flamed by FA members and staff. You people are terrible. I watched the video and she only made one slight mistake! Tyra was the one asking horrible questions about furries. Chew actually defended the fandom multiple times!
> 
> ...



While I'm glad you agree with me, I'm not one who feels an enemy of an enemy is a friend, the fact that you are raging about a ban that has been since lifted and explained it was done to save the site from crashing, makes your criticism of starting drama over nothing ironic. This is what makes me embarrassed to be a <s>furry</s> part of humanity. People who obviously are literate, yet still talk before they research and read.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Tails Clock said:


> This kind of thing makes me feel embarassed to be part of the furry fandom...
> 
> I am referring to her being banned and flamed by FA members and staff. You people are terrible. I watched the video and she only made one slight mistake! Tyra was the one asking horrible questions about furries. Chew actually defended the fandom multiple times!
> 
> ...


To be perfecelty honest: People who attempt to defend the furry fandom and claiming it's something more than a sexual fetish while broadcasting their furryness to the whole damn world makes me feel ashamed for all furries.

It ain't what it used to be, that's for sure.


----------



## Cavy (Sep 17, 2009)

15 pages and counting, wow. How long before a second FA collapse will be? Honesty, its pretty much the fandom's fault. Yes I hate to say this, but its true. Its how we present ourselves. If you act like a jackass then your going to be treated like one. And I not going to say anything about chewfox but if your going to be on a TV show, then you should be prepared to answer some tough questions.


----------



## Benn (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wowww..... is this the most viral thread ever?   I feel proud and shamed... Proud that i started it before anyone else, but shamed, since i feel like I've started something that has very fast grown out of control...
Why do these things always happen to the pretty ones... well, the pretty ones and me...


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> They don't have contracts that force you to go on the show, bro. The only thing I had to sign to appear on a morning talk show was a General Media Release form which gives the network permission to use my image and broadcast my interview on their network, and a waiver stating that I have reviewed the Federal Communications Commission guidelines towards television broadcasts and agree to not do shit that would be illegal to broadcast.



That's the sort of thing that makes sense.  But the purpose of the show you appeared on was to discuss, not to shock, right?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> She either went on a show specifically to talk about fursuit sex, or she let herself get maneuvered into talking exclusively about fursuit sex without realizing that's what trash TV and this show's overqualified host aim for.  Either way, she gave an impression that I hope she didn't mean to give.  What I fault her for is going on the show believing that the result would be anything other than what it is.
> 
> The majority of the problem, and her saving grace, is that it's plainly obvious the scruples-free host blatantly set her up to fail once she did show up on set.



Also it'll be forgotten in a week.  :V


----------



## Benn (Sep 17, 2009)

Is it too late to beg for people to start posting somwhere else? I feel very guilty now for centralizing the shit storm this has become...


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Questions have been sent, waiting for the response.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Benn said:


> Is it too late to beg for people to start posting somwhere else? I feel very guilty now for centralizing the shit storm this has become...



Want a lock? :V


----------



## Mindoro (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Also it'll be forgotten in a week.  :V


unless of course the soup uses it.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Mindoro said:


> unless of course the soup uses it.



I'll use your mom's soup.


----------



## Mindoro (Sep 17, 2009)

ew my mom puts celery in her soup. you can have it.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2009)

Benn said:


> Is it too late to beg for people to start posting somwhere else? I feel very guilty now for centralizing the shit storm this has become...



It was going to happen anyway.  If not your thread, then someone's.



Ratte said:


> Also it'll be forgotten in a week.  :V



Let us hope so.


----------



## vappykid5 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tyra WAS being a stupid cunt. Why take a huge shot to Chewfox's head for this shit? 

Yes I'm aware of her mystake on just exploiting the fandom on just the sexual part but this was a harsh move on Chew by just flamming and banning her like that. Like anyone else could've done a mystake like that, not hard to name a few eighter. Plus Tyra & the bawwing suck-up audience horribly react to a fetish that is actually mind compare to what some people fricking do before they even heard of furries, putting on some "Ewww, are people even suppose to do that?" face and y'all think Chew and her boyfriend fucked us over?

Way to go guys. -.-


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Let us hope so.



It will.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Benn said:


> Is it too late to beg for people to start posting somwhere else? I feel very guilty now for centralizing the shit storm this has become...


brb posting this shit to /b/


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It will.


No it won't

You guys just can't let shit die.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Mindoro said:


> ew my mom puts celery in her soup. you can have it.



Fucking delicious.



ArielMT said:


> Let us hope so.



It usually does.

Kinda like the animal fucking threads and the Twishit threads before that.


----------



## PansyKitteh (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, I used to be a friend of Chew Foxs and continue to talk often with one of her roommates. 

While there is no love lost between Chew and I, it must be said none the less that her appearence on the Tyra Banks show did nothing to earn the Ire of the furry community. She handled herself as well as can be expected considering the show premise. She attempted to explain the fandom for what it really was but was repeatedly side tracked by a host desperate for ratings, I doubt any of us could have reacted better in her place. 

In my time knowing Chew fox personally, I have rarely met anyone so proud of being a part of the fandom, or more dedicated to its non sexual ideals. 

It is my opinion that the fandom should have disregarded the show entirely and that Tomcat and ChewFox shouldnt have appeared in the first place. Any show challenging what is "normal" sexually will not show furry in a good light. That is just a given. We should blame Tyra, for being ignorant and insensitive towards her guests and to the subject matter they were there representing. 

-Pansy.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Fucking delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video's gone viral bro, I saw a thread about this video on another (non-furry) site and decided to get my popcorn and sit back to watch the show.



PansyKitteh said:


> Okay, I used to be a friend of Chew Foxs and continue to talk often with one of her roommates.
> 
> While there is no love lost between Chew and I, it must be said none the less that her appearence on the Tyra Banks show did nothing to earn the Ire of the furry community. She handled herself as well as can be expected considering the show premise. She attempted to explain the fandom for what it really was but was repeatedly side tracked by a host desperate for ratings, I doubt any of us could have reacted better in her place.
> 
> ...


No, she did quite well explaining what the furry fandom is.

It's no use trying to deny it now... the whole "ITS NOT ALL ABOUT SEX" bit got old in 2000...


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

- Snip -


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> Video's gone viral bro, I saw a thread about this video on another (non-furry) site and decided to get my popcorn and sit back to watch the show.
> 
> No, she did quite well explaining what the furry fandom is.
> 
> It's no use trying to deny it now... the whole "ITS NOT ALL ABOUT SEX" bit got old in 2000...



For me, It REALLY isn't.
edit: seems so.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> For me, It REALLY isn't.


Then your in the minority.

You just haven't been desensitized yet. Don't worry, eventually you'll be in the majority.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> No it won't
> 
> You guys just can't let shit die.



Yes it will, I think you are just assuming too much.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> Video's gone viral bro, I saw a thread about this video on another (non-furry) site and decided to get my popcorn and sit back to watch the show.



It'll still fizzle out

like a viral infection

:>


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

PansyKitteh said:


> Okay, I used to be a friend of Chew Foxs and continue to talk often with one of her roommates.
> 
> While there is no love lost between Chew and I, it must be said none the less that her appearence on the Tyra Banks show did nothing to earn the Ire of the furry community. She handled herself as well as can be expected considering the show premise. She attempted to explain the fandom for what it really was but was repeatedly side tracked by a host desperate for ratings, I doubt any of us could have reacted better in her place.
> 
> ...



I could have, by walking off the set when she said "Furry, means having sex in animal costumes."

Sometimes actions speak louder then words. Not that I don't think she did too bad, she Tyra was definatly pushing the smut. Which says more about the perversion of her producers. Like when the CSI producers said they added more furry smut because it's "entertaining".

The media calling us pervs, is the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> It's possible they hid that from her until the moment she arrived in studio.  Her only alternative would've been to walk out, lose all the money they had been promised, and fly back home on her own fare.  It's also possible she may have locked herself into a contract forbidding her from walking before airtime.
> 
> How likely that is, I don't know, but it seems most logical to me to explain how people can keep on parading in an endless line through strings of aired insults and confrontations.



Thats why I think now that happend, I mean chew is obviously not a troll fur, so probably the stupid company who hosts  the Tyra show screwed them over.

Also chews face seems like surprised when they talk about the fursuit sex. Also, has Angie like gotten a response from chew after her apprerance on the show?


----------



## TDK (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> The media calling us pervs, is the pot calling the kettle black.



But the pot is a multi-billion dollar industry with a global reach and the kettle is... us. Not the best comparison for this situation, but at this point what is?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> I could have, by walking off the set when she said "Furry, means having sex in animal costumes."
> 
> Sometimes actions speak louder then words. Not that I don't think she did too bad, she Tyra was definatly pushing the smut. Which says more about the perversion of her producers. Like when the CSI producers said they added more furry smut because it's "entertaining".
> 
> The media calling us pervs, is the pot calling the kettle black.



:lol: true.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2009)

vappykid5 said:


> Tyra WAS being a stupid cunt. Why take a huge shot to Chewfox's head for this shit?
> 
> Yes I'm aware of her mystake on just exploiting the fandom on just the sexual part but this was a harsh move on Chew by just flamming and banning her like that. Like anyone else could've done a mystake like that, not hard to name a few eighter. Plus Tyra & the bawwing suck-up audience horribly react to a fetish that is actually mind compare to what some people fricking do before they even heard of furries, putting on some "Ewww, are people even suppose to do that?" face and y'all think Chew and her boyfriend fucked us over?
> 
> Way to go guys. -.-


her only mistake was TYRA BANKS

that should be enough for the "no thank you" and kill this whole thing from happening.

Sex + Tyra Bank= no thank you


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> her only mistake was TYRA BANKS
> 
> that should be enough for the "no thank you" and kill this whole thing from happening.
> 
> Sex + Tyra Bank= no thank you



No self-respecting person should go to any show involving Tyra. No one.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Thats why I think now that happend, I mean chew is obviously not a troll fur, so probably the stupid company who hosts the Tyra show screwed them over.
> 
> Also chews face seems like surprised when they talk about the fursuit sex. Also, has Angie like gotten a response from chew after her apprerance on the show?


I've already explained how these talk shows work.

The show's producers expalin exaclty what your going to do in the green room before you go on. Sometimes they even show you the host's script and tell you exactly what they will ask. The only things you have to sign is a General Media Release form (allows the networks to broadcast you) and a statement saying you won't violate any FCC rules or do anything stupid that would get the TV network in trouble.

Your now criticizing a television network and declaring them a "stupid company who screws people over" because this person made the decision to appear on the show knowing exactly what she was in for.

Under United States law, it is illegal to lie or mislead people into shit like that anyway. Do you really think talk shows would have guests on the show if they violate US law to get them on the show?


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 17, 2009)

Mindoro said:


> unless of course the soup uses it.



I would'nt be surprised if they used that. Cause they've used far worse. (I mean E! The Soup) Example here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofRF5vpFpl0


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No self-respecting person should go to any show involving Tyra. No one.


you should treat her like the Mormons and the Jehovah witnesses coming to ya door, you open it, then close it, turn on the sprinkler system, go into the back yard and get the hose,turn it on, go to the front yard and hose them.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

RTDragon said:


> I would'nt be surprised if they used that. Cause they've used far worse. (I mean E! The Soup) Example here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofRF5vpFpl0


I enjoy that show. I find it to be a great reflection on American media.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh dear, Tyra has destroyed the interwebs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Oh dear, Tyra has destroyed the interwebs.


Tyra have single handily manage to make FA 503, both on the Main site and Forum. Someone give her the Cunt of 10 years award


----------



## vappykid5 (Sep 17, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> her only mistake was TYRA BANKS
> 
> that should be enough for the "no thank you" and kill this whole thing from happening.
> 
> Sex + Tyra Bank= no thank you



*sigh* True. -.-


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

If the people here for the sex are actually a majority like the trolls are saying, allow me to kindly ask what your explanation for the first 14 pages of outrage are for? I doubt there's that many hypocrites around these parts.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Tyra have single handily manage to make FA 503, both on the Main site and Forum. Someone give her the Cunt of 10 years award


4chan and Slashdot have the power to do the same bro...


----------



## Ben (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> If the people here for the sex are actually a majority like the trolls are saying, allow me to kindly ask what your explanation for the first 14 pages of outrage are for? I doubt there's that many hypocrites around these parts.



Read the comments on any adult-based Zen or Blotch picture


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> 4chan and Slashdot have the power to do the same bro...


yea...but did they do it on T.V.?


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> it seems most logical to me to explain how people can keep on parading in an endless line through strings of aired insults and confrontations.



too many people want to be on TV so bad they'll completely humiliate themselves because they think it validates their existence to be seen by others via ye olde boob tube.


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> If the people here for the sex are actually a majority like the trolls are saying, allow me to kindly ask what your explanation for the first 14 pages of outrage are for? I doubt there's that many hypocrites around these parts.


Those are the people who always get on their moral high-horse and assure everyone that they are NOT in it for the sex and porn.

 But looking at any furry image site with all filters disabled seems to contradict their claims that they are not the only ones.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Ben said:


> Read the comments on any adult-based Zen or Blotch picture
> 
> 
> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah



Unless you quote, I probably can't get at that content. Apparently I have parental controls and didn't find out until I clicked a link to fchan a couple of days ago trying to find out what that was.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> Those are the people who always get on their moral high-horse and assure everyone that they are NOT in it for the sex and porn.
> 
> But looking at any furry image site with all filters disabled seems to contradict their claims that they are not the only ones.



It has to do with logic more then it does with morales. 

Tyra banks defined furries as "People who have sex in animal costumes." Therefore that means the contropositive inverse of this statement is "If you do not have sex in animal costumes, then you are not a furry." 

Let P = I call myself a furry

Let Q = I fuck in an animal costume.

P ---> Q is false
True implies False, is False.

In other words, it's a lie. And lying is a sin, and so, maybe it is taking a moral ground, one against lying.


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> Like when the CSI producers said they added more furry smut because it's "entertaining".



I've heard this said several times but never been able to find out which CSI producer said it where/when; is there someplace, a website or such where it's posted?


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> Those are the people who always get on their moral high-horse and assure everyone that they are NOT in it for the sex and porn.
> 
> But looking at any furry image site with all filters disabled seems to contradict their claims that they are not the only ones.



I'd prefer to be answered by someone who isn't the specific troll I'm talking about


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Tantroo_McNally said:


> I could have, by walking off the set when she said "Furry, means having sex in animal costumes."
> 
> Sometimes actions speak louder then words. Not that I don't think she did too bad, she Tyra was definatly pushing the smut. Which says more about the perversion of her producers. Like when the CSI producers said they added more furry smut because it's "entertaining".
> 
> The media calling us pervs, is the pot calling the kettle black.


The only inaccuracy the CSI episode made was claiming that the orgies happen in the lobbies. 

Everyone knows where the furry orgies happen at furcons.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> The only inaccuracy the CSI episode made was claiming that the orgies happen in the lobbies.
> 
> Everyone knows where the furry orgies happen at furcons.




Just thought you'd like to know, I'd really like to kick you in the teeth.


----------



## huskypupy (Sep 17, 2009)

well, there goes our reputation.....again..........as soon as u think it cant get any lower, it does


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

I have just watched the clip of the Tyra show involving Chewfox and Tomcat.

I took note Tyra was the first to generalize furries by saying "One couple are furries, which means they like to have sex in fursuits" Wrong generalization. Chewfox was also wrong to generalize the fandom the way she did. But I don't think it warranted admins suspending her FA account.


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 17, 2009)

Just watched the seggie on You Tube... 

(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMisV9JVRRY)


----------



## Doug (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> Just thought you'd like to know, I'd really like to kick you in the teeth.


The truth hurts, I understand. But violence won't change the truth.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Just watched the seggie on You Tube...
> 
> (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMisV9JVRRY)



That's the seggie I watched. Yes, what they said about the fandom was wrong and really should not of been said, and as much as it does piss me off, I refuse to start raging about it like so many furries have. Why? because it wont do any good, it wont help, it wont prevent whats been said, it wont solve anything, all it is doing is just makeing us furries look more like raging whiners, more fuel for the trolls to go on, and also adding to the already growing bad reputation.

Raging about it is just adding fuel to the ever growing fire.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 17, 2009)

Watched it. Laughed. Furries need to take themselves less seriously, especially since ya'll make poor ambassadors for the group.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Doug said:


> The truth hurts, I understand. But violence won't change the truth.



I must say, I admire your tenacity in trolling me, but unless you show me proof I ain't buying.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Watched it. Laughed. Furries need to take themselves less seriously, especially since ya'll make poor ambassadors for the group.



Part of it did make me giggle, when Tyra said about Disney land and mickey mouse.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> I must say, I admire your tenacity in trolling me, but unless you show me proof I ain't buying.


He is slightly telling the truth, there ARE furs who organize these things, but they are private things, not part of the furcon


----------



## PaciKat (Sep 17, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Just watched the seggie on You Tube...
> 
> (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMisV9JVRRY)



Just watched it. So hard to watch without laughing my ass off, especially because it was no contest as to which participants were the furries. A secret fattie and a nerd; might as well have just worn the suits on set. LOL!! 

Don't rage, furs. Just laugh at them! You've got a close-minded daytime TV audience making a rather quick and hilarious judgment about a couple that _clearly _don't have all of their facts straight. I mean, what did they expect?

Again, LOL!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> I must say, I admire your tenacity in trolling me, but unless you show me proof I ain't buying.



Don't rise to the bait. As much as it is tempting to reply to his every post just ignore him.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 17, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Watched it. Laughed. Furries need to take themselves less seriously, especially since ya'll make poor ambassadors for the group.


Yep. I thought it was funny too. Some people take this furry thing waaaayy too seriously. 

And honestly the other two couples...swingers and polygamy... Aren't those things that are typically considered worse by society than having sex in a costume?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Yep. I thought it was funny too. Some people take this furry thing waaaayy too seriously.
> 
> And honestly the other two couples...swingers and polygamy... Aren't those things that are typically considered worse by society than having sex in a costume?



Not judging by the faces the audience was pulling when Tyra was speaking to the furries.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not judging by the faces the audience was pulling when Tyra was speaking to the furries.


ah. Well, I only saw the part with the furries. The clip I watched ended after their spill.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Yep. I thought it was funny too. Some people take this furry thing waaaayy too seriously.
> 
> And honestly the other two couples...swingers and polygamy... Aren't those things that are typically considered worse by society than having sex in a costume?



In theory, yes. But we're talking about the internet here.
That plus they were bunching us in with swingers and polygamists.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> In theory, yes. But we're talking about the internet here.
> That plus they were bunching us in with swingers and polygamists.



Like that hasn't been done before?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Yep. I thought it was funny too. Some people take this furry thing waaaayy too seriously.
> 
> And honestly the other two couples...swingers and polygamy... Aren't those things that are typically considered worse by society than having sex in a costume?



Polygamy and swinging have been around American culture since the 60's. Though the country still holds a bit of reserve about such actions, it's generally a practice that doesn't shock people much anymore. Furries on the other hand have only risen to prevalence since the dominance of high speed internet, though the group began growing much earlier. Yes, I know furries have been around for a while but furry notoriety has only been recent. When people begin to rationalize the group they'll come to discover it as just another odd fetish with an odd group of people that seem to perceive themselves as an alter ego. The shadow of bestiality will always be an issue for furries though.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Polygamy and swinging have been around American culture since the 60's. Though the country still holds a bit of reserve about such actions, it's generally a practice that doesn't shock people much anymore. Furries on the other hand have only risen to prevalence since the dominance of high speed internet, though the group began growing much earlier. Yes, I know furries have been around for a while but furry notoriety has only been recent. When people begin to rationalize the group they'll come to discover it as just another odd fetish with an odd group of people that seem to perceive themselves as an alter ego. The shadow of bestiality will always be an issue for furries though.




Actually, there aren't many more zoophiles here than anywhere else, as far as I know.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> Actually, there aren't many more zoophiles here than anywhere else, as far as I know.



It's not the issue of there being a percentage of zoophiles/bestiality in the furry group, rather the perception is from those outside looking in on the group.


----------



## PaciKat (Sep 17, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> ...it's generally a practice that doesn't shock people much anymore.



So polygamy and swinging is kind of like goatse.cx is to the internet; old, not shocking, and, dare I say, tame by modern standards.

Furries, on the other hand, are kind of like the BME Pain Olympics to most Internet goers; some of us aren't affected whatsoever while others cringe in disgust and imaginative agony.

Sounds 'bout right.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> It's not the issue of there being a percentage of zoophiles/bestiality in the furry group, rather the perception is from those outside looking in on the group.



Gotta love how most people don't do their own research. Known fact among many.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 17, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Polygamy and swinging have been around American culture since the 60's. Though the country still holds a bit of reserve about such actions, it's generally a practice that doesn't shock people much anymore. Furries on the other hand have only risen to prevalence since the dominance of high speed internet, though the group began growing much earlier. Yes, I know furries have been around for a while but furry notoriety has only been recent. When people begin to rationalize the group they'll come to discover it as just another odd fetish with an odd group of people that seem to perceive themselves as an alter ego. The shadow of bestiality will always be an issue for furries though.


Okay. That's a good answer. I'll admit, I'm not too shocked by the multiple partner thing, fursuit strategic-placed holes, or most anything sexual really. Still though, is it that unusual or odd for couples to dress up for sex?


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Gotta love how most people don't do their own research. Known fact among many.



Good point.
FOR GOD'S SAKE, URBANDICTIONARY TAKES 5 SECONDS!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> Good point.
> FOR GOD'S SAKE, URBANDICTIONARY TAKES 5 SECONDS!



Urban Dictionary. Seriously?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Urban Dictionary. Seriously?



Is that an unreliable source? I have rarely, rarely used it.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Urban Dictionary. Seriously?



I mean if you're going to put in bare minimum effort. Wikipedia, if I actually care.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I've heard this said several times but never been able to find out which CSI producer said it where/when; is there someplace, a website or such where it's posted?



http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/valleyindependent/teenscene/s_560118.html

His article, which I analyzed and wrote an opinion on in my live journal, which is how I still have the link.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> I mean if you're going to put in bare minimum effort. Wikipedia, if I actually care.



wikipedia ain't the most reliable of places to source information from either.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> wikipedia ain't the most reliable of places to source information from either.



It's been working for me so far. Except stubs, vandalized pages, and the like


----------



## Kiboe (Sep 17, 2009)

you guys do know it's only a matter of time before Tosh.0 picks this up


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> It's been working for me so far. Except stubs, vandalized pages, and the like



which is why I said it isn't the most reliale sources on the internet. That and anyone can edit any page as they wish.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Kiboe said:


> you guys do know it's only a matter of time before Tosh.0 picks this up



Tosh.0?


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Kiboe said:


> you guys do know it's only a matter of time before Tosh.0 picks this up



I think more people watch Tyra Banks





But not the demographic that uses the Internet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> I think more people watch Tyra Banks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even know Tyra banks existed untill all this came to light. The show is not broadcast over here.


----------



## Kiboe (Sep 17, 2009)

tosh.0 is a show on comedy central that focuses on the highlights of the internet and photos, and talks about them on tv, thats why i said, sooner or later this whole mess is going to top the google search list for "furry"

i personaly think that the more you have a big dick over it, the more we look like idiots, oh lord i can't wait to see 2's take on this


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> which is why I said it isn't the most reliale sources on the internet. That and anyone can edit any page as they wish.



Well I find it pretty obvious when a page is goin to be useless (nothing sourced, something just sounds fishy, stub), but it's still a rather useful website. Also, I suck at google, which doesn't help in terms of an alternative.


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I didn't even know Tyra banks existed untill all this came to light. The show is not broadcast over here.



Neither did I but wikipedia tells me it's got a daytime Emmy for best talk show so clearly someone watches it.


----------



## Benn (Sep 17, 2009)

Kiboe said:


> oh lord i can't wait to see 2's take on this


 ^^ oh man... I never even thought about that... and to think how angry he got over two pennies... lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Kiboe said:


> i personaly think that the more you have a big dick over it, the more we look like idiots, oh lord i can't wait to see 2's take on this



Agreed.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh look, as much as we like bad attention, we still wish for more attention!


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Oh look, as much as we like bad attention, we still wish for more attention!



Exactly which post prompted you to say that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Oh look, as much as we like bad attention, we still wish for more attention!



I don't like too much attention myself.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> Exactly which post prompted you to say that?



Let's see...mentioning Tosh.0 and 2 perhaps, even if he is a furry?


----------



## Mindoro (Sep 18, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Yep. I thought it was funny too. Some people take this furry thing waaaayy too seriously.
> 
> And honestly the other two couples...swingers and polygamy... Aren't those things that are typically considered worse by society than having sex in a costume?


Ah but this difference here is people don't swing or announce their 2 husbands in public. Chew turned fursuits into something resembling people walking around in bdsm gear now.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindoro said:


> Ah but this difference here is people don't swing or announce their 2 husbands in public. Chew turned fursuits into something resembling people walking around in bdsm gear now.



Nah, they don't except those on the show apparently. However the difference would be not everyone who says they're a furry means they fuck around in suits. But everyone who says they're a swinger... swings.


----------



## Mindoro (Sep 18, 2009)

quite true Tantroo


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow.  Almost 500 posts.  There better not be a part two.  |C


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 18, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Wow. Almost 500 posts. There better not be a part two. |C


 That's only for forum games, I'm afraid.

And I have to say, I'm surprised we've managed to stay clear of a lock so far.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> That's only for forum games, I'm afraid.
> 
> And I have to say, I'm surprised we've managed to stay clear of a lock so far.



This is also the fastest I've seen us get close to 500 within a couple of days.


----------



## Benn (Sep 18, 2009)

I suppose this was a big deal then... hm.


----------



## Koray (Sep 18, 2009)

Even if they didn't say anything, whatever Tyra said to them was humiliating enough for the fandom...


----------



## Dass (Sep 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Even if they didn't say anything, whatever Tyra said to them was humiliating enough for the fandom...



If I'm in that situation, I'm pretty sure I'm doing one of the following
1) Break Tyra's nose
2) Walk off while flipping double birds to the cameras
3) Start yelling in disgust and rage
4) Wonder why the hell I decided to do this
5) Any combination of the above


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm amaze as how quickly it got off of Chewfox to Tyra Banks...maybe we wont have a 10 Day shit storm


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

Kiboe said:


> i personaly think that the more you have a big dick over it, the more we look like idiots, oh lord i can't wait to see 2's take on this


 

...

If we make a big deal over it, then people are gonna notice that we're pissed off about it and want to kill Tyra Banks.

Which I want people to know about me when I get back to school.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> If I'm in that situation, I'm pretty sure I'm doing one of the following
> 1) Break Tyra's nose
> 2) Walk off while flipping double birds to the cameras
> 3) Start yelling in disgust and rage
> ...


 

Break her nose? That's it?
Hell, I'd break all her ribs, both her legs, and finally I would chuck a glass bottle at her nose. Then grab the camera recording all of it and hold it up to my face and say "FUCK YOU" to all those damned viewers.



Dass said:


> 2) Walk off while flipping double birds to the cameras


That one I'd save for last 

Oh yeah, and just for the extra shock value, I'd wear a fursuit while doing it.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

PansyKitteh said:


> Okay, I used to be a friend of Chew Foxs and continue to talk often with one of her roommates.
> 
> While there is no love lost between Chew and I, it must be said none the less that her appearence on the Tyra Banks show did nothing to earn the Ire of the furry community. She handled herself as well as can be expected considering the show premise. She attempted to explain the fandom for what it really was but was repeatedly side tracked by a host desperate for ratings, I doubt any of us could have reacted better in her place.
> 
> ...


 


I agree...but Tyra isn't the only one who can be blamed...don't forget the audience. It was them that gave the show its ratings.


----------



## Koray (Sep 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> If I'm in that situation, I'm pretty sure I'm doing one of the following
> 1) Break Tyra's nose
> 2) Walk off while flipping double birds to the cameras
> 3) Start yelling in disgust and rage
> ...


I choose No5... I just wouldnt wonder why I did it


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 18, 2009)

You guys are wayyy to violent. 

She _obviously_ deserves to be brutally murdered for making the fandom look bad, right?  *roll eyes*

Hell, ChewFox made it look worse than Tyra did because ChewFox IS a furry.  Tyra was just assuming.

Quit with your internet tough guy acts and calm down.  Threatening people over the interbutts doesn't do anything.  Sure, you can mad that people think you have sex in suits, but it's really not a big deal.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You guys are wayyy to violent.
> 
> She _obviously_ deserves to be brutally murdered for making the fandom look bad, right?  *roll eyes*
> 
> ...



hey now, I threaten someone over the internet, 2 years later I met them at an anime convention...didnt go so well due to his girlfriend being the man of the relationship


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You guys are wayyy to violent.
> 
> She _obviously_ deserves to be brutally murdered for making the fandom look bad, right?  *roll eyes*
> 
> ...




Internet tough guys is srs business.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm amaze as how quickly it got off of Chewfox to Tyra Banks...maybe we wont have a 10 Day shit storm



Cooler heads prevailing as people actually watch and study the clip, perhaps?  It _has_ been 36 hours since the incident.  But there will be people holding a grudge against Tyra Banks well into the future; there are still furries who hold grudges against CSI and MTV today.

Although it's interesting in its own right that the clip copies are vanishing as quickly as they're appearing on the video sites.


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm still not entirely sure what _Tyra Banks_ actually did, other than invite people to come on and talk about kinky exploits. It's not like she sat there, handed those two a script, and chuckled as she walked out of the room how she was totally going to deliver a deathblow to that Goddamn furry fandom once and for all.


I wish most of you would stop being indignant bitches for a while and analyze the situation before BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWing like you do.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 18, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I'm still not entirely sure what _Tyra Banks_ actually did, other than invite people to come on and talk about kinky exploits. It's not like she sat there, handed those two a script, and chuckled as she walked out of the room how she was totally going to deliver a deathblow to that Goddamn furry fandom once and for all.


 
I like to think she fist-pumped the air as she left the room, actually.

It's easier to blame her than a fellow furfaget, I guess. *shrug*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I agree...but Tyra isn't the only one who can be blamed...don't forget the audience. It was them that gave the show its ratings.



If you are going to push blame, push blame on the two equally and in the right context. Tyra is the one who used words to insinuate what is pissing people off, namely suiters who don't want to see that old wound opened up again. Even then like a picture that needs a viewer in order to be complete, it takes a listener to take what Tyra said and make into the offensive generalization. It takes the lack of thinking that many tv audiences are capable of, of taking a general statement and applying it to a majority.

Chewfox is to blame for what she didn't do. She didn't resist the urge and refuse the offer to be on, and she didn't even have well thought out responses, and she failed to correct Tyra when Trya used questionable wording.

They are both guilty of misleading the audience. In doing so they set things up to open up what recently was a scabbing over wound to the furry fandom. That's the last thing I have to say on this here on FA.

At the end of the day we should learn what we should have learned from Anna Meets the Furs, CSI, Vanity Fair, ect....furries need to stay out of the media. That drama that ensues and the re-opened wounds are not worth it.


----------



## Zenox (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not sure how much this will harm the fandom, but it will sure wont help us gain popularity... Damn you media!


----------



## Dass (Sep 18, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I'm still not entirely sure what _Tyra Banks_ actually did, other than invite people to come on and talk about kinky exploits.



What she did was EXPLICITLY STATE that being a furry EXCLUSIVELY means liking to have sex in a fursuit, MORE THAN ONCE.


----------



## robdadragon (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont think this is something to get really worked up over... even if she did seem like an ass. Sex sells... obviously a show about kinky sex couples is gonna get attention, weather it be good or bad or somewhat hilarious. *is actually chuckling about the whole incident*


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> What she did was EXPLICITLY STATE that being a furry EXCLUSIVELY means liking to have sex in a fursuit, MORE THAN ONCE.



And she was SUPPOSED to know otherwise despite HAVING NO PRIOR KNOWLEDGE of Furrydom HOW?

Capslock is cruise control for emphasis.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 18, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> And she was SUPPOSED to know otherwise despite HAVING NO PRIOR KNOWLEDGE of Furrydom HOW?
> 
> Capslock is cruise control for emphasis.


Because stupid TV talk show hosts know everything, don't you know?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

-__-' 
 Tyra...


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 18, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> And she was SUPPOSED to know otherwise despite HAVING NO PRIOR KNOWLEDGE of Furrydom HOW?
> 
> Capslock is cruise control for emphasis.



I use the SHIFT key, because I'm just THAT COOL.

And as for her prior knowledge, well, I'm sure most of that was in the script. The writers were like, "Okay, we have some furries...we must ask them about their fursuits, and about holes. Make sure to mix it up by asking if they have sex in them."


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> -__-'
> Tyra...



-Cartman voice-

She's a butthole!


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 18, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Internet tough guys is srs business.



Yeah! We'll cyber punch you to death!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 18, 2009)

Is this the first time a thread has hit 500 posts in the Den?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -Cartman voice-
> 
> She's a butthole!


 
*Kif sigh*

Indeed. Can't talk show hosts go back to finding out the baby daddy? Or asking the audience to see if "she" is really a she?

I bet those "furries" were paid to say that stuff.





Aaryn Skychaser said:


> Yeah! We'll cyber punch you to death!


 


FALCON PUNCH!!!!!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Because stupid TV talk show hosts know everything, don't you know?



QFT



Jashwa said:


> Is this the first time a thread has hit 500 posts in the Den?



No.  Thirteen other threads (one still open) have hit or passed the 500-post mark.  One went past 1,000 back when that was the limit.



Nocturne said:


> Furry paternity tests...



Best episode evar.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> *Kif sigh*
> 
> Indeed. Can't talk show hosts go back to finding out the baby daddy? Or asking the audience to see if "she" is really a she?
> 
> I bet those "furries" were paid to say that stuff.



Furry paternity tests...


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 18, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> No.  Thirteen other threads (one still open) have hit or passed the 500-post mark.  One went past 1,000 back when that was the limit.



It's over 1,000!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Furry paternity tests...


 
I'd watch that.



Aaryn Skychaser said:


> It's over 1,000!!!


 
WHAT!? 1,000!? THERE'S NO WAY THAT CAN BE RIGHT!!


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I'd watch that.



Just scrape the samples right out of the fursuits :T


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Just scrape the samples right out of the fursuits :T


 
Sounds icky.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Sounds icky.



Exactly.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> *Kif sigh*
> 
> Indeed. Can't talk show hosts go back to finding out the baby daddy? Or asking the audience to see if "she" is really a she?
> 
> I bet those "furries" were paid to say that stuff.



Furries on the Maury Povich show?
o.0


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries on the Maury Povich show?
> o.0



Furries on any Springer wannabe show.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, man.  A Jerry Springer special on Furries could be entertaining.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Exactly.


 
Would still watch it.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Furries on any Springer wannabe show.



Like the Security stage guard from Jerry Springer who had gotten his own talkshow?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like the Security stage guard from Jerry Springer who had gotten his own talkshow?


 
Wait, what the fuck? Srs!?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Wait, what the fuck? Srs!?



Steve


Srsly.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh, man.  A Jerry Springer special on Furries could be entertaining.



Oh, how the fur would fly.  *shot*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 18, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Oh, how the fur would fly. *shot*


 
*coughs*


----------



## Hero_the_cat (Sep 18, 2009)

the tyra banks show screwed the fandom by interviewing one-millionth of a percent of the fandom and making us look bad and making fun of us as a fandom.

Sure Chewfox fucked us by even being on that show but the tyra banks show did more damage then chewfox did. Chewfox is banned from fa and is getting all kinds of hate mail. we shouldn't chew Chewfox out we should do something about tyra and her stupid show.

the vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMisV9JVRRY

YKnossos youtube show: (all 3 parts)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhowiY5x3ns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mePrj8EHqko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKJySyANgos

and here's the other side of the issue that thinks nothing happened or "its all good".

furrynewstv:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2LCAT5Lkig

i for one thinks that the tyra banks show needs to get its ass kicked and get shut down. 

give feed back on what you guys think furaffinity.net/user/herothecat


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2009)

Hero_the_cat said:


> Chewfox is banned from fa and is getting all kinds of hate mail.



She is no longer banned, although the admins' warnings regarding her profile still stand.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> If I'm in that situation, I'm pretty sure I'm doing one of the following
> 1) Break Tyra's nose
> 2) Walk off while flipping double birds to the cameras
> 3) Start yelling in disgust and rage
> ...



Yeah, that's intelligent and mature.

Here's what I say on this situation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFEF9O4JgxE
Don't worry, it's quick.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Steve
> 
> 
> Srsly.


 
Jesus...




Shadow said:


> Here's what I say on this situation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFEF9O4JgxE
> Don't worry, it's quick.


 

Oh, Shadow. You always know just what to say.

I agree. Getting all butt hurt will just make it worse.


----------



## Doug (Sep 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> If I'm in that situation, I'm pretty sure I'm doing one of the following
> 1) Break Tyra's nose
> 2) Walk off while flipping double birds to the cameras
> 3) Start yelling in disgust and rage
> ...


And this, ladies and gentlemen, is an example of the mindset that contributes to the bad name of this fandom.

  "WHAT? YOU THINK THE FURRY FANDOM IS ALL ABOUT SEX??? FUCK YOU, ONLY 80% OF IT IS ABOUT SEX!!!!!!!!!" 
  * Punches person in the face while screaming "DIE, ANTIFUR!!!!!!!" hysterically.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Doug said:


> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is an example of the mindset that contributes to the bad name of this fandom.
> 
> "WHAT? YOU THINK THE FURRY FANDOM IS ALL ABOUT SEX??? FUCK YOU, ONLY 80% OF IT IS ABOUT SEX!!!!!!!!!"
> * Punches person in the face while screaming "DIE, ANTIFUR!!!!!!!" hysterically.



Yep yep.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 18, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Yeah, that's intelligent and mature.
> 
> Here's what I say on this situation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFEF9O4JgxE
> Don't worry, it's quick.



Haha...cute.


----------



## Pyridene (Sep 18, 2009)

The sad thing is for me these people are exactly what my friends think furries are. No matter how I try to say that maybe all furs aren't like that the more they point to stereotypes and media like this to bolster their arguments. This is why I will probably never be able to tell them that's I'm a furry I guess. 

At the same time, I guess that means that those messages that furries were asking about on Facebook about the Tyra show were actually legitimate and not pranks.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

Pyridene said:


> The sad thing is for me these people are exactly what my friends think furries are. No matter how I try to say that maybe all furs aren't like that the more they point to stereotypes and media like this to bolster their arguments. This is why I will probably never be able to tell them that's I'm a furry I guess.
> 
> At the same time, I guess that means that those messages that furries were asking about on Facebook about the Tyra show were actually legitimate and not pranks.


 
Don't worry. Over time, it'll get easier for you to talk to people about it. Just ignore Tyra and she'll go away.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Don't worry. Over time, it'll get easier for you to talk to people about it. Just ignore Tyra and she'll go away.



Tyra's like a very awful jewtube troll.
She'll give up sooner or later.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 18, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh, man.  A Jerry Springer special on Furries could be entertaining.



Oh, its been done before. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLQ-EpC83EE
I do not think those are real furries though.



Hero_the_cat said:


> and here's the other side of the issue that thinks nothing happened or "its all good".
> 
> furrynewstv:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2LCAT5Lkig


I liked that one. This video emphasizes what Tyra said versus what Chewfox actually said. Tyra Banks is an asshole- and a pervert.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Oh, its been done before. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fvZdA3iydw
> I do not think those are real furries though.
> 
> 
> I liked that one. This video emphasizes what Tyra said versus what Chewfox actually said. Tyra Banks is an asshole- and a pervert.



To many people jumped the gun and concentrated purely on what Chew said, they seemed to forget that Tyra actually started off generalizing us completely wrong. Before she introduced each couple she actually said "One couple are furries, which means they like to have sex in fursuits".


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

omg guise i luff yiffing in fuzzsuits


----------



## Dass (Sep 18, 2009)

Doug said:


> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is an example of the mindset that contributes to the bad name of this fandom.
> 
> "WHAT? YOU THINK THE FURRY FANDOM IS ALL ABOUT SEX??? FUCK YOU, ONLY 80% OF IT IS ABOUT SEX!!!!!!!!!"
> * Punches person in the face while screaming "DIE, ANTIFUR!!!!!!!" hysterically.



If you're going to troll me again, why bother expressing a negative opinion myself? So... positive opinion time!

I liked the CSI episode. Just took a bit of time to get over the "What the hell was that?" reaction, and Tyra and you have got me all raged out, so... I liked it. Nobody kill me!


----------



## Mindoro (Sep 18, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh, man.  A Jerry Springer special on Furries could be entertaining.


Already happened but it was so bad no one took it seriously
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe1jf6083gY&feature=related


----------



## Kiboe (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2807259/

my take on it

Apparently it's nsfw.

--Ratte


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> If I'm in that situation, I'm pretty sure I'm doing one of the following
> 1) Break Tyra's nose
> 2) Walk off while flipping double birds to the cameras
> 3) Start yelling in disgust and rage
> ...



Yeah, because that would REALLY help our image. I'd rather be seen as a fursuit fucker then as a group of overly aggressive assholes (well physically anyway, verbally is pretty much the direction humanity in general is going). Which is the one thing I liked about the CSI episode. We might have been perverse, but we didn't kill anyone.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 18, 2009)

Kiboe said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2807259/
> 
> my take on it
> 
> ...



Take the music out of that. It sounds terrible and I can't hear what you're saying because there's a black guy in the background going "BIP BAP BOOP BA"


----------



## Carenath (Sep 18, 2009)

Time to stick a fork in this one.
Closed...


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Dammit Carenath this was funny.

|:C


----------

